# (IR) IR Interlude Turn 5 - Turn 6 (thread 4)



## Edena_of_Neith

Edena here.  A number of annoucements.

  First of all, Turn 6 will start on April 1st, at 13:00 hours (1 in the afternoon) my time.

  Secondly, Turn 6 will last one year, or 10 threads.
  The Technological and Magical Arms Race function normally for the Turn, as does Advancing Your Civilization.
  The other Arms Races are at x 12.

  I NEED YOUR TEMPLATES FOR TURN 6, NOW.

  I need your Red Goo rating for Turn 6, now.

  - - -

  For Turn 6, I ask everyone send me no more than 3 e-mails.
  If you have a question, and post it to the boards, I may or may not be able to answer it.

  If you take actions, and play the IR, I will do my best to make rulings on what happens.
  That was my job in the first and second IRs, and should have been my job here.

  I will also help Venus to create a Template, and understand how this all works.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*Answers and IC responses*

Melkor

  Edena, are Shade armies still assembling across Plane Of Shadow? 

  ANSWER:  Yes.

  Actually I wil be soon offline and return at 2nd April, could you control my forces until then?

  ANSWER:  For me to control the Shade, at this critical point, would be grossly unfair to a number of players.  If you cannot play the Shade, then I shall declare them inactive on Turn 6.  (I still require your Template, however.)

  - - -

   'o Skoteinos

  Edena, I'm gonna find me a chronomancer. One that can cast 9th level spells, and who might be willing to aid me...

  ANSWER:  None are available.  Chronomancy is unavailable, generally, in the IR.  (Chronomancy has this tendency to ruin games, so I avoid it - even I avoid it, who allows starships, nuclear weapons, and 11th level magic.)

  - - -

   Kalanyr

  Kalanyr appears at the conference 

  Thank you for ignoring my emisaries final speech, but then again every powerful force to appear out of thin air does the same thing so I guess I'm not offended. Do you care to make a reply now? That is Before you bring a pile of evil together and give them 11th level magic whitch everyone who is a major player except myself,The Lortmils and formerly the God Emperor, has somewhere.

  ANSWER:

  You get an answer, Kalanyr.  Oh yes, indeed.

  Mina turns to Kalanyr, and speaks:

  Hail, Kalanyr.
  You are the noble leader of the drow.
  I wish to invite you to join the Union of Worlds.
  Stand with us, to create a world bound by the rule of law and the hope of lasting peace.
  Eschew war and the squabbles of small nations, and join the power that is evolving here.

  Eilistraee has no place in this new order.
  Then again, neither has Lolth.

  The One God, the God Emperor, and Lord Melkor are the deities of the Union of Worlds, and this is as it should be.

  I do not say to you that you must eschew your religion.
  I do say to you that you will be forbidden to practice it in the World Forum.
  Those are our laws, and the law must be obeyed.

  There will be peace and prosperity for your people.
  You will not again be troubled by war and hunger, disease and strife.
  But you must bow to the One God and the equals of the  One God, and you must learn to obey.

  This is an offer, not a threat.
  You are free to refuse.
  But I say to you - accept the One God into your hearts, and the drow will stand amongst the powerful of Oerth.                                                                                                        

  - - -


   LordMelkor{Talos}

  Melkor notices Kalanyr`s apperance and smiles: 

  -Hello old friend! I hope you know that I invited some of your brethren to our little party on Oerth. It is a pity that your former Queen isn`t very happy, and I am sure she would LOVE you visiting her in Abyss to explain everything to her, and I am afraid it will be a LONG and not very nice visit for you. You will soon understand how foolish it was for you to turn From The Path Of Power and Freedom to The Path Of Enslavement, for only those that care for themselves and no one else can be trully free.

  ANSWER:

  Mina turns to Lord Melkor, and comments:

  Nay.
  If the drow will join the Union of Worlds, Lolth will not trouble them.
  If they will bow to the One God, the God Emperor, and Lord Melkor, they will be protected from the minions of the insane Goddess known as Lolth.
  If they will submit, then they will have our protection.
  The One God protects those who serve the One God.
  The One God requires obedience, and unswerving faith, in return.

  And, there is no such thing as freedom.
  There is only slavery.
  However, there is slavery, and then there is slavery.
  The slavery of peace and prosperity is far preferable to the slavery of disunion and war.

  I am a slave of the One God.
  My loyalty to the One God is total and complete.
  My faith in the One God is total.
  The One God fills my heart and soul with peace and joy.
  Whatever the One God commands, so shall I, Mina, do, and with joy at every command.

  Others will come to realize the joy of submission, the thrill of faith, the warmth of the One God's protection and love.

  Just as the Shade thrill to serve Lord Melkor.

  Just as the people of the Union of Oerth, thrill to serve the God Emperor.

  - - -                                                                                          

   Anabstercorian

  And here he is... 

  Anabstercorian teleports in behind Mina. He blinks for a moment, seeing the sheer power and evil washing off of her in waves. He shrugs it off. At the moment, he is dressed in a simple cotton robe, wielding nothing but a simple quarterstaff, a small pocket of spell-components held under his cloak. 

  << Mina... I have heard of you. I wish to speak with you as well. >>

  ANSWER:

  Mina speaks first.

  You stand alone, Anabstercorian.
  The Alliance of Oerth does not trust you, cannot trust you, dares not trust you.
  The formians and other neutrals do not trust you, dare not trust you.
  The Eternal Order is your enemy.
  All of Realmspace is your enemy, and certainly Forrester is not an ally.

  I offer you and yours sanctuary.
  Join the Union of Worlds, and let the Solistarim join as well.
  In this Union will you find safety and peace.

  There will be no further nuclear threat to you and yours.
  There will be no further intimidation from 10th level magic to you and yours.
  The Torilians will not wield 11th level magic against you.
  The Shade will stand as your allies, and not your enemies.
  The Union of Oerth will stand by your side.
  I will stand by your side.

  - - -

   creamsteak

  IC- (After Mina told me that I could be free of fear, which I take a glancing and non-intentional insult) 

  Mina, before I would consider joining you, after those unintentional and forgiven insults, I ask you to read this book. You will find it to be the most influencing piece of literature you have ever read. If you have a problem with reading it, in no way can I serve you. This book, behind no mask of faith, is a Book of Exalted Deeds. It covers the history of many heroes, and most recently, I have inscribed the records of myself and the Knights of Delrune. This book will give you a Quest fit specifically for you. In no way can I command the quest, as it is meant for your attonement. 
  After you have read it, hand it to the God Emporer. Then Kas. Every last one of you has spoken of protecting Oerth, save Lord Melkor. Those of you who are brave enough to face this book and their personal quest will prove themselves to me and in the eyes of many others. 
  Sollir has never said he wants to do good for the world, and I believe him with everything in me. He has sworn aid to me for only one reason, necessity. I will not subject him or Lord Melkor to this book. Melkor has never stated he wants to help Oerth. 
  If any of you try and protect yourself from this book, you will be dishonored by the Knights of Delrune for the next millenium. I do not jest. 

  ANSWER:

  (Yes, you may be surprised by this.)

  Mina shrugs, and picks up the Book of Exalted Deeds, and reads it.
  She is finished with it within an hour.

  She nods gravely, and comments:

  There is much wisdom in this book.
  Much about peace, joy, and love.

  (she smiles dreamily)

  As I have found peace, joy, and love in the embrace of the One God.

  (And yes, she radiates as much evil as ever, and is otherwise unchanged.)

  - - -

   William Ronald

  Thanks for the support 

  OOC: I am back. I have had a few rough days, but I am better. I would like to thank everyone for their kind words and support. It is hard loosing someone close to you. 
  Also, I will be busy in the next few weeks, but I am in the IR to stay. I owe it to all of you, especially Edena. That and I consider my promises to be important. 

  ANSWER:  

  Welcome back, William!  
  And you too, Kaboom!
  Cheers.  It is really good to have both of you back.
  And Forrester, I hope you get over your illness soon.

  Everyone, Forrester is feeling very ill.
  Please give him your support, would you?

  - - -

  Dagger

  I will speak to this Mina person, I'm curious to here what she has to say.

  ANSWER:

  I will use a new post below to explain what Mina says to your PC, Dagger.

  - - -

   Sollir Furryfoot

  Assuming Mina is still there with everyone, Hellmaster takes a visit as well, in his human *boy* form (not girlish Creamsteak ) 

  Appearing at the youthful age of around 12, even younger looking-and outwardly more innocent than Mina, Hellmaster greets her, "Hello Miss Mina," The boy takes a respectful bow, "my name is Phibrizzo, but I bet you already know that." Phibrizzo holds his hand out to shake Mina's. 
  Regardless if Mina accepts or not though Phibrizzo continues, "As you can see this normally boring world, things are stirring up, and I'm glad you're bringing more fun here. Lord Xvim seems to be my current benefactor right now, and he has truely blessed me." Phibrizzo pauses for a moment, and smiles, "But your One God seems very interesting as well, interesting people tend to bring more fun about." Hellmaster thinks, "Say, why don't you tell me more about him when you have some free time? Away from some of these boring old do-gooders, if you won't read Mr. Sanctus' book, I won't think of you any less-we have a mutual relationship you could say." 
  "Ah, I see the God-Emporer is here, as well as Kas," Hellmaster bows to them, "...and the squid, erm, what's his name? Ah yes, Anabstercorian." A small flash of anger shows in his eyes as Hellmaster gives a wink, returning back to his usual, calm self. "I'm sure there's something you would want to say to me, although it seems like you're a little busy for playing." Hellmaster gives a slight sigh and then awaits expectingly for Miss Mina's response.

  ANSWER:  Mina smiles shyly to Hellmaster Phibrizzo, then she walks over to him, and wraps her arms around him.
  She gently kisses him on the mouth, and whispers:

  Well met, Hellmaster.
  What shall we talk about?

  You fascinate me, Phibrizzo.
  If you would join our Union of Worlds, I could show you all the joys and wonders of Krynn, and the joys of the One God, and we could get to know each other very well indeed ...

  (She looks into his face, smiling softly)

  Would you join us?
  There are secrets I know.
  Deep secrets.
  I will share them all with you, if you will join with me.
  Secrets of power, of glory, of victory, and of ecstasy.

  - - -

  William

  The Kevellond League shares what it has learned in the previous threads with the people of AnaKeri and Aquaria. I have made a generous offer to AnaKeri. I am willing to extend the offer to Aquaria. 
  I send ambassadors to their lands. I also try to inquire about the mysterious unaligned creatures outside of Aquaria's main territory. Possibly they are automatons or outside of the alignment system. However, most beings have wants and needs. I try to ascertain how to approach them. 
  I contact Alzem and the powers on Krynn opposed to Mina. 
  Also, I try to see what help I can get for opposing the Fleet of Evil from other worlds. Mystara, for example. Also, maybe the Veiled Alliance (good and neutral powers) on Athas might help. I also try to contact the inhabitants of Cerilia, the Birthright Setting, that are aligned with good and neutrality. I also ask that the good and neutral aligned spell jamming races help. There has to be some degree of good or neutrality to balance the increase in evil's PLs. 
  (If this is likely to be the IR to end all IRs, let us raise this up a notch.)

  ANSWER:

  AnaKeri joins the Alliance of Oerth, and for the sake of balance I am giving control of the 5 nations of AnaKeri to Venus, our newest player.

  Aquaria remains neutral, as do the nations around it.

  In order for the nations of Mystara, Athas, or Aebrinis to join the IR, I require people to play them.
  It is not within my capability to do so.

  - - -

   LordMelkor{Talos}

  Melkor speaks: 

  -Well, I know that there is no way I can conquer this world, at least for now, so I may find peace satisfactory. But I understand the anger that burns in the hearts of beings that compose Fleet Of Darkness, for they don`t know the corruption that started on Toril to spread across the multiverse. I know that Angels of Seventh Heaven are behind this, and now they are amassing their armies, to enforce their will upon people of Oerth. 
  He speaks to the representative of Angels ( I think they sent someone to conference): 

  -I see you are greedy! It is not enough that Toril belongs to you, but you want also Oerth! If you come here, Hordes of Shadow will join forces with Fleet Of Darkness, and their Wrath will crush you and your puppets on Oerth! Furthermore I will use 10th level magic to open gates to ALL Lower Planes on Oerth, I am sure that their inhabitants would love to visit this beatiful world in large numbers! And there are always Elder Ones, that I will have no qualms to use as ultimate  weapon of Doom. Actually I would love to see them in action, especially against my enemies.

  ANSWER:

  NOTICE TO ALL PLAYERS - THIS GETS A RESPONSE.

  A great sadness is suddenly felt by all present, except for Mina, the God Emperor, and Lord Melkor only.
  One of the Angels, appears at the conference in Rauxes.

  The Angel appears as you all remember the Angels as appearing - it is glowing with a radiant white light.
  It is dressed in gauze, and it's skin has an ethereal beauty.
  It's hair is luminous and silvery, it's face gentle, expressive, and kindly, and there is no way to determine it's gender - it could be either male or female.
  It has a sheathed sword at it's side, and this sword is Peacebound.  The scabbard glows a gentle white.
  The Angel is actually transparent - you can vaguely see through it to see the others at the conference.
  However, the Angel's body is only vaguely visible through the gauzy robes.

  The Angel is suffering.
  Tears are falling down it's face.
  It is obviously in pain.
  And this pain is whelming, like a blow in the face, to everyone present except the three mentioned above.

  The Angel speaks, very softly, and with difficulty, for it is trying to avoid weeping:

  We are bound by the Mandate given to us.
  We must do, as Alzem requests that we do.

  Yet we accept full and utter responsibility for all our acts.
  We accept the full punishment and all the consequences for our deeds.

  (The Angel breaks down, and weeps openly, then recovers)

  If we are required to go to War, then we must go to War.
  We APPRECIATE what War means.
  That is why we are sad.

  (The Angel looks at Mina)

  We love all Mortals.
  We desire true joy for all Mortals.

  We are saddened when we see that Mortals are ensnared by hateful, hurtful Powers, who lead them to ultimate sorrow and pain, and down into darkness.
  You, Mina, are one such Mortal.

  We pity you.


----------



## Kalanyr

" I have fought for Freedom in my mind for my centuries than you know, I struggled and guarded my thoughts awaiting my time, I refuse to believe that there is no Freedom,such a thought is intolerable the very essence of Tyranny.  You can not use magic of the 11th order here, you cannot defend us against Lolth who comes now, nor will you tell us who we cannot worship in public be we free to do so in private. Such offers are the tools of Tyranny. I think I know your mind now however. You truly believe your beliefs will lead to the Greater Good don't you? You sincerely believe that yours is the correct path. While I do not approve of your beliefs nor do I particularly approve of that Solar over there who will ally with Dragon Highlords for the purpose of defeating you. Such views are almost fitting for the mind of a fiend." Kalanyr glares at Alzem, here.

"We cannot join you, I am sorry but our beliefs run counter to yours"

Edena- Is Mina aware of everyones Secret Retreats and if so how? We cannot use 10+ level magic on Krynn so how can she use 11th here (as she offered to do for Zouron) ? Or is this another one of those inexplicable BAD THINGS (TM) that keep happening to us?


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Edena, can I state some actions my faction will automatically perform if I am offline, if so I state that my forces will fight in battles between Union Of Worlds and Alliance Of Oerth, on the side of the former, of course. I would ask another player to control my forces while I am offline, but unfortunately there is nobody I really trust.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

No, Mina cannot see your Secret Retreats.

  - - -

  Mina responds to Kalanyr, speaking softly:

  You are entitled to your own beliefs.
  I merely state that if you join us, you must obey our laws.

  If we joined you, we would have to obey your laws.

  I think that if you joined the Union of Worlds, we would have a greater chance of protecting Oerth from the Fleet of Darkness.
  We would be able to intercept them before they reached Greyspace, and stop them.
  Before the battle with them caused the power of the Red Goo to grow, which will happen if the battle occurs here in Greyspace.

  We wish to extend to the drow the full protection and strength of the Union of Worlds.
  We wish to extend the hand of the One God, the God Emperor, and the Lord Melkor to your people.

  Yet if you refuse us, we cannot force you to do so.

  And then, the Fleet of Darkness will come to Greyspace, and there will be battle, and the Red Goo will strengthen.

  For you have 10th level magic, Kalanyr.
  You and Alzem both have this magic.
  With it, you can deploy your forces beyond Greyspace, and give battle to the Fleet of Darkness before it reaches this Crystal Sphere.

  We cannot do this.
  We are limited to 9th level magic.
  We must wait, and give battle to them here, in Greyspace.

  Alzem plans to attack us, and gathers even his enemies the Dragon Overlords in alliance to do so.
  Even as the Fleets of Darkness approach, threatening the destruction of us all.

  If a hurricane approached, would you kill the horses, burn your magical books, and destroy your storm shelters?
  So that when the hurricane arrived, you were helpless and defenseless before it?
  And yet, this is what Alzem proposes to do - he will destroy us, and his own forces, and leave Oerth weakened and helpless.
  Then the United Army of Darkness will destroy Oerth.

  Is this what you want?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Yes, Melkor, you can.
  Please e-mail these actions to me.

  I reserve the right to overrule any actions you send me, based on how I think the Shade would react to unexpected situations.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Melkor sends telephatic message to Mina:

-Do you think that battle against Dark Fleet is unavoidable for us?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Mina sends a message back:

  This future is clouded in my sight.


----------



## Kalanyr

"Laws? Before I can even begin considering this, I must see these laws, and it is only given the nature of the threat that approaches I can consider allying with you at all, follower of Tiamat/Takhisis. I think you do not understand the purpose of your Goddess. "


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Mina speaks again:

  Kalanyr, you seek Divine Ascension.
  You are close ... very close ... to achieving it.

  Would you not join our new Pantheon?

  I think the Lord Melkor and the God Emperor could accept that.

  The One God would accept that.

  Then your people would merge with our people.

  Drow, human, Shade, all would be forged into a new and greater race of beings.
  Wiser, stronger, more lorewise in magic than any previous generation.

  The drow would look to all the Pantheon, but especially they would look to you, Kalanyr.

  I do not think (Mina looks at Lord Melkor) that the Lord Melkor would mind at all.

  I think he would welcome you into the new Pantheon.
  I think he would welcome your people into the Union of the Worlds.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Uhhm, hmmm,

-Yes, of course! Peace and prosperity for all!


----------



## Kalanyr

" I know where I stand upon my Path, I am a creature of belief already, I can sense my own power. Nor am I vain enough to be distracted by talk of it. If you wish me to join tell me your aims,laws and goals why you wish to do these. I can consider alliance with you but I will not abandon my ways and my people merely for one who speaks of Power. If it was POWER I wished I could have stabbed Lolth or Demogorgon in the back easily enough and taken their place I was mighty amongst the creatures of the Abyss and I knew well its ways. Tell me what you wish that I may consider it do not seek to distract me. "


----------



## zouron

*Deligation of the Eternal Union Speaks:*
_
We represent the Eternal Union and will say that we gladly will join any alliance, but with the few following exceptions.

Currently we are unable to bring up mass forces beyond protection of our home continent, and until we can secure the people of Anakeris against outside inteference we dare little in world wide moment of force.

Secondly we will not attack nations which to us are friendly, nor will we provide nuclear weaponry to bring against friends. And we will still desire Anabstercorian and request he surrender to our security forces.

Thirdly we will not tolerate that the forces, allied to us, attack nor invade in any manner the countries of Anakeris. We believe that that the people of Anakeris is best served with remaining free to make their own choice.

Beyond this we are willing to join the world forum and will carefully consider the decrees given by it. and at a later point we will also be able to have a presence in military operations.

We of the Eternal Union Deligation hope these answers is aceptable to the leaders gathered.
_

**The Deligation speaker silence herself and lets the discussion continue**


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Mina smiles warmly at Kalanyr, and speaks:

  The laws?

  Your people would merge with our people, into one people.
  The Pantheon would set all the laws for the people of the Union of the Worlds, be they drow, human, or Shade.
  Your culture would be absorbed into the greater culture, and everyone would be enriched.
  You would gain all the benefits of the knowledge of the Shade, and the rich heritage of the Union of Oerth.

  You would be one of us, Kalanyr.
  A member of the Pantheon of the Union of the Worlds.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Mina turns to the speaker of the Eternal Order, and speaks:

  We welcome the alliance of the Eternal Order.

  We request you help us, if we are attacked by an enemy.

  We will help you, if you are attacked by an enemy.

  The Union of Oerth, the Shade, and the Knights of Neraka all will stand by the Eternal Order, our new ally and friend.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The Angel who is present at this conference looks more aggrieved and upset than ever.


----------



## Kalanyr

Kalanyr looks at the Angel and speaks to it telepathically

Creature of Light, even if you serve a difference good to me, what do you think of this Mina? I would have your opinion.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Melkor looks at the Angel with despise and laughs in his face:

-I would pity you if I was capable of such feelings. You are such pathetic really, your enslavement to the Light, your compassion, brings you nothing but sadness and sorrow! Go back to your Heaven, where you can spend eternity weeping and crying, for there will be always  things for you to cry upon! Go and let those that don`t want to weep have some fun!


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The Angel turns and looks at Kalanyr, and speaks in a soft, ethereal voice:

  Mina has found inner peace, joy, and fulfillment.
  She has found these, by the will of the one she calls the One God.

  The One God has commanded her to kill and destroy those who will not willingly be the slaves of the One God.

  Hundreds of thousands of Mortals have found despair, darkness, and death because of the deeds of Mina.

  Most importantly of all, Mina understands in her heart the meaning of darkness and despair, yet she has chosen to inflict these on her fellows, at the behest of the One God.

  Mina has chosen to walk the path of Darkness, and is much more than a mere tool of the One God.

  We pity her, Kalanyr.
  We pity Mortals that are ensnared by the pitiless, soulless Powers of Darkness.

  We pity those Mina has murdered and ruined.
  We pity the ruined world she has left in her wake.

  We do not pity the One God.
  We do not pity the Lord Melkor.


----------



## Serpenteye

> The Angel speaks, very softly, and with difficulty, for it is trying to avoid weeping:
> 
> We are bound by the Mandate given to us.
> We must do, as Alzem requests that we do.
> 
> Yet we accept full and utter responsibility for all our acts.
> We accept the full punishment and all the consequences for our deeds.




The God-Emperor turns to the Angel with a sad smile on his youthful face and speaks softly in tones of compassion:

"You are bound by the mandate given to you. But that bond is not absolute. There are always limitations, always exceptions. You are bound to obey the solar Alzem but you are not bound to obey the fallen solar Alzem.
 Look at that creature, really look at him, see the deapths of his soul. He is full of hatred, hunger and bloodthirst. He wants this war, he has done nothing to avoid it. Time and again he has provoked and threatened me with destruction. Time and again I have swallowed my pride and turned the other cheek only to find that he would not be content with compromise, and yet I have tried. I have tried to build a lasting peace on Oerth, not from fear of defeat in war, but out of care for this planet. Every violent death on Oerth will feed the Red Goo and a great war will destroy this world. The Red death will enter this multiverse and spread, with the Red Goo, to all the planes, consuming everything. Everything.
 Do not allow yourselves to be commanded by that poor lost and corrupted soul. Leave Oerth and take him with you so that he can be punished or redeemed. Do not abandon your guard against the Elder Ones to fight a pointless war here. They are about to break free and your full power is needed to contain them. Do not betray the multiverse, do not allow yourself to fall."


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The Angel looks genuinely upset by this speech by the God Emperor, and it's suffering is felt keenly by all present, except for Mina and Lord Melkor.
  Even the God Emperor feels it.

  The Angel looks at the God Emperor, and speaks:

  Please, we beg you ... understand us.

  We may not advice you, for it is not our place to influence your hearts.
  We may not chastise you, for your hearts are your own, and not ours.
  We may not threaten you, for fear is the servant of our enemy.

  We may love you, cherish you, and desire peace and joy for you.
  We may hear the calling in your hearts, when it is a true calling, and come to aid you.

  And ...

  (The Angel looks at the God Emperor solemnly)

  We may take the lives of Mortals.

  You must understand ... we MUST obey Alzem, for that is the Mandate given to us by the Seventh Heaven.

  We may not rebel against rightful authority.
  We may not choose to follow our own hearts against direct authority.
  We may not choose to turn our backs on the Mandate of the Seventh Heaven.

  We abhor war with Mortals, yet we are constrained to this, if Alzem decrees it so.

  And we cannot advice you in what you should or should not do.
  It is not our place.


----------



## Kalanyr

Thank you for your guidance spirit of good.

" I cannot do this, Mina. Your path is not mine and shall not be mine. Some prices are to great to pay, the Red Death may be dangerous but the loss of freedom that your people represent is far worse. I will stand for my cause and me people! We refuse you, we refuse the Shade and we refuse the Slavery the Fleet of Darkness seeks to bring. In this I serve my people,my purpose and  my beliefs. We will stand with you against the Fleet of Darkness if so you wish however. A dead world does noone any good. We understand this. Know, however that we are not allies."  


"God-Emperor, I still offer you my hopes for your rising and my offer of peace."


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Mina stands, and says pointedly, and poignantly:

  I see no reason why Alzem cannot abstain from attacking us.
  His force, and the Angels, are more than sufficient to protect Oerth from the Army of Darkness.

  Alzem should be sending his forces to protect Oerth, to protect it's people.

  Out there, beyond the Crystal Sphere, where a battle will not increase the power of the Red Goo, where the Army of Darkness can be halted by the immense power that Alzem commands.

  It is unreasonable that Alzem threatens the Union of the Worlds, when the Army of Darkness approaches.
  It is not logical or reasonable in any way.

  While Alzem is fighting the Army of Darkness, we can use our combined power to heal the Blood Waste.
  We can ally with the Alliance of Oerth to heal the Blood Waste.

  We cannot do that if Alzem attacks us.
  We cannot do that if Alzem orders the Angels to attack us.

  We are trying to build a new world here, a world of peace and law, where people will be happy and a just reward will be theirs in return for their faith and devotion to the One God and the Pantheon.

  We cannot build this world, or any world, if the Red Goo is allowed to strengthen, and it brings the Red Death down upon us.
  We cannot do this if the Elder Ones are summoned to this world by the madmen of the Black Brotherhood.
  We cannot do this if Alzem brings the Angels upon us in war.

  This is not reasonable, on Alzem's part.

  I will go to the Alliance of Oerth, and ask them to talk to Alzem, and ask him to consider what he is doing, and consider reason, before his actions doom all of us.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Mina looks at Kalanyr, and speaks imploringly:

  You are a member of the Alliance of Oerth.

  I beseech you to talk to your allies.
  Talk to Alzem.

  Give them the message I have spoken.

  Tell them we are all lost to the Army of Darkness, if Alzem wars with us now.

  Tell them I wish to combine the strength of the Union of the Worlds with the Alliance of Oerth to heal the Blood Waste.

  Tell them that we ask Alzem and his celestials to do the correct thing - to attack and destroy this Army of Darkness before it reaches Greyspace.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Edena, what is Angel`s response to my words towards him?


----------



## Kalanyr

" I intend to do so, Mina. I have no wish to spill unnecessary blood. I have seen more blood than even you can imagine. Far too much.  I do what I can to spread peace and joy throughout the land. I do what must be done to prevent the Red Death and when the time comes I will stand against the Union of Worlds if they seek to bring pain,suffering or slavery upon the unwilling."


----------



## zouron

**The deligation of the Eternal Union bows to Mina, and the speaker says before withdrawing to the background:**

_We shall bring you plea before the honourable Fujishi Zuroji, and we shall give Fujishi Zuroji your answer._




************************************************

**A member of the Deligation hands a letter to Kalanyr, then bows and withdraws.**


Letter:

Honourable Lord Kalanyr, We are sending you this letter in hope that you could consider a negotiation. We hope to obtain your people's long time help in the ways of life nessecary to expand our land downwards into the underdark below us. We are in need of this expertise knowledge for fast an successful expansion to accomidate the needs of our men. Our terms for your help are negotiable and we are willing to be generous in obtaining qualified help.

Signed: Muji Eviri, Diplomatic Officer.


----------



## Serpenteye

"Kalanyr, you have never been my enemy. I gladly accept your offer of peace and I also desire to rise." the God Emperor smiles at that, but when he turns to the Angel his face is grave:
_
 "I see that you realise the folly and corruption of Alzem and that you are powerless to act against his will. For you are bound by those who stand higher than Gods.
 I will save you from the sin you are being forced to commit, I will speak to your masters."
 The God Emperor sits down on his throne and his face is tense with concentration. A vastly powerful force of his bodyguards and the elite of his army assembles around him wary of attack, but the God-Emperor does not see them.  All his concentration is required to hold on to his projection on Mount Celestia. 
 He sees through the eyes of his image and hear with its ears, but his soul is safe on the Prime. The image of the God-Emperor floats in the blinding light of the peak of the plane of ultimate Law and Good. The very power that surrounds him would be enough to rip his real body to shreds but the illusion feels no pain. The God Emperor feels strange powers and emotions coursing through his projected mind but his soul remains his own and observes the image from beyond the plane. After a stunned moment of awe he speaks, and his voice, though powerful, is almost lost in the overwhelming power of its surroundings. In the throne-room of Rauxes it thunders over the listeners:

 "Masters of Heaven, Overpowers of Good, you who hold the Multiverse in your hands, I have come to tell you of the fall of one of your greatest servants and to warn you of a danger that threatens all existance. 
 The world of Oerth is threatened by war. A war that will destroy that world. A war in which your servant Alzem is the agressor." the God-Emperor explains the nature of the Red Goo and the Red Death and why war would be a very bad thing. "Your fallen servant Alzem knows all this. He knows it, and ignores it since it interferes with his desire to do murder in your name. He, and the foolish children of the Black Brotherhood, are the only forces that seems to prefer war over peace and he is forcing your Angels to taint their pure souls with his sin. Release them from his service. Recall them to their duty to guard against the Elder Ones. Take your fallen servant Alzem. Take him back to Mount Celestia and punish him for his crimes. Do this, and save the Multiverse from his madness. In the name of everything that was, is, and ever will be, I beg you." 

He awaits their answer.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Melkor laughs.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The Angel did not respond to Melkor.

  - - -

  From Mount Celestia comes an answer to the God Emperor.

  Surrender your Union of Oerth to the Alliance of Oerth.
  Kick Mina and her army out of Oerth.
  Kick the Shade out of Oerth.
  Embrace the friendship of the United Commonwealth of Toril.
  Embrace the friendship of the Knights of Solamnia and the Knights of Steel.

  And then, the peace you proclaim to desire, shall come to pass.

  (This speech did not come from the Angels.  It came from the deities of Mount Celestia (not the Seventh Heaven), who are very annoyed that an evil demigod who sponsors Olympic Games of Torture has come to their Mountain, and is talking about peace when he is a known conqueror.  They have little sympathy for him, and even less willingness to help.)

  (No answer comes from the Seventh Heaven.)


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Posted by Edena Of Neith:

The Angel did not respond to Melkor. 


So I spit in his face! Still no response?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The Angel speaks:

  Lord Melkor, please observe the courtesies and etiquette of this conference.


----------



## Serpenteye

OOC: So they are not the masters of the Angels? I thought the Angels came from Mount Celestia, I must have misunderstood that. The God-Emperor, however, would not (my intelligence and wisdom is like a worm's compared to his.) Whoever is responsible for the actions of the Angels, whoever bound them to serve Alzem, is who he spoke to in the above post. (I'm sorry about this )

"I did not ask for your help. I ask that you take responsibility for your actions. I ask you to not destroy the multiverse through the sins of your fallen servant."


----------



## Festy_Dog

Silver Phase enters, dressed as per usual in his thick, long black cloak which protects him from rays of sunlight.

"My suggection for you angel is that you go inform Seventh Heaven yourself. This mandate from what I understand was placed there by Seventh Heaven, if you can get then to understand your predicament I am sure they may lift it or do something about it," Silver Phase says calmly.

OOC:- Edena, did you get my template for the 6th turn? I sent it a while back. Is everything in the template ok with you?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Yes, it is, Festy.  It's fine.

  The Angel looks at Silver Phase with a look that says:  We already have done this, and the Mandate stands.

  - - -

  Sorry folks, but it looks like you are going to have to talk to Alzem.
  Or fight him.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Edena, can I estimate rough pl of Shade Armies that assemble in Plane Of Shadow? Am I able to gain complete control over them?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Mina looks to Silver Phase, and speaks:

  Silver Phase, will you stand with us?
  Stand with the Union of the Worlds?

  The Union of Oerth, the Shade, the Knights of Neraka, and the Eternal Order all stand together against the enemies of Oerth.
  You would be welcome to join us.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Melkor ... no, and no.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Are Shadow armies going to join Fleet Of Darkness even if I tell them not to?


----------



## Festy_Dog

Silver stands back and looks as thoughtful as a kobold concealed under a leather blanket can.

"If Alzem has become such a threat to everything here why doesn't Seventh Heaven realise that this is such a problem? Wouldn't they find a problem with someone like him in charge of a large force of Angels? Why is it that Seventh Heaven did not lift the mandate?" Silver says, "Oh, and Mina, it is futile to attempt to sway me from my chosen path. I have followed Kalanyr for far too many centuries, and through too many testing times to believe you offered a better solution. Well, I would actually say it was a better solution if you didn't operate the way you do."


----------



## Kalanyr

Kalanyr nods to Silverphase

"Thank you for your support, old friend."

" Angel, why are you bound by the Mandate? The Seventh Heaven does not seem the place to support the Red Death. I have more to lose than most from such a being, as do you and yours, being creatures of magic, we shall be the first to fall when it comes here, as the Faerie will become creatures of nightmare, so will become myself and those who follow me. I wish to know what the Seventh find so disturbing they are willing to risk this corruption of so much to avert it. I know those great beings would not follow such a seemingly foolish cause without great reason. "


----------



## Maudlin

OOC: Sorry for my unannounced absence from the online world. I neglected to announce it even to myself..

IC:


> The living, the dead, the Shade, stand united in peace.
> 
> I applaud the effort of the Shade to convince Acererak to join with us in unity.
> 
> I fear, unfortunately, that he will not do so ... and this will be very sad. For Acererak is a very wise and very knowledgable being, and were he to spread his lore and knowledge to those eager to learn, it would be a richer world.
> 
> (Mina sighs)
> 
> A richer world, in which magic would flourish.
> If Acererak would join us in peace.
> If he would put aside hate and anger.



Hearing his name invoked, the Avatar of Acererak appears in a thunderclap at the conference, greatly transformed. He has become a humanoid giant of boiling black energy, framing the familiar and grisly jeweled skull now crowned by black lightning.

He speaks:

"Hatred? Anger? You ask me to be the most forgiving creature in the multiverse, mortal child. This, I am most decidedly not. Nor, I believe, is this what your One True God teaches."

"I take what is mine, and require that I keep it. "

"THEY!", he screams, and his anger floods the area with deathly cold, pointing at the Union leaders, "they despoil my lands, kill my children, and set out on a genocidal campaign aimed at the utter destruction of my wards! This very PLACE was recently the site of a grisly hecatomb! And you ask what of me? To embrace them? To help them flourish? Don't be foolish. "

"I agree with you about the redemption of punishment, little prophet. Tell me then, what would be the punishment your God would decree for leaders who had slaughtered all of YOUR people? Redeem these creatures for me, and I might consider your offer. After all, it is their people you wish to call to your cause, not these misguided figureheads."

"A nice prelude would be to restore my lands to me, raise all those they robbed of unlife to their position, and to hang these two criminals in a cage in my crypt with their hands and feet cut off permanently. After that, I may let off those who blindly followed their selfrighteous orders with only minor castigation."

"They have pleaded peace before, little prophet, but only when it suits their own design, after they have stolen and raped what belongs to another and are poised to pay the price for it. This now appears to be an identical situation. They scurry to shield themselves under your wings, but they will betray you in turn. Sleep with dogs and you awaken with fleas. Punish them, as they deserve, and prove that you have the strength of conviction for me to give any weight to your offer. I will no longer deal with unprincipled opportunists."


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Feh.*

Anabstercorian replies to Mina solemnly, while the others argue among themselves.
<< I have always stood alone, Mina.  It is the way of our people.  We strive alone, we live alone, we die alone.  It has been thus for milennia.  I am not afraid for lack of allies. >>
<< Mina, I respect you.  Your desire to create a new world, a better world, is rivaled only by mine, though both of us seek very different things.  But I'm afraid I must consider you competition.  Our desires, our dreams - They are incompatible.  Completely and utterly incompatible. >>

He nods politely to Acererak.  << Greetings.  How have you been, Alcorian?  Well, I hope?  As always, I extend my hand in friendship. >>

(OOC note: Alcorian translates to "Master of the Dead.")

He turns to the angel.  He radiates hate.  The very ground he walks on starts to sizzle and dissolve in to goo.

<< When I have my way with you, all of your dreams will fall to ash, all of your hope for HAPPINESS will dissolve to nothing, and you will despair for your very existence.  You will feel terror beyond imagining, such terror that your mind will break, and your holiness shall leave you, and you will fall in to the abyss of entropy and death that all things must face.  And you will curse your deeds, and you will curse your goodness and your altruism, for leading you to the fate I desire for you... >>

The hate quickly dies down, now that he's gotten his frustration and anger out of his system.

<< Now.  I've been waiting for a long time for this.  If you desire happiness for mortals, do me a quick favor and allow me the pleasure of challenging you, oh vastly powerful entity, to a duel - A duel to first yield.  Whomever admits defeat first, or dies, or loses consciousness, loses.  Defeating you would give me satisfaction - Being defeated by you would be almost as exhilerating.  Please.  Would you be willing? >>

He whips his simple wooden quarterstaff in to a ready position with a smile.


----------



## Maudlin

*Re: Feh.*



			
				Anabstercorian said:
			
		

> *
> He nods politely to Acererak.  << Greetings.  How have you been, Alcorian?  Well, I hope?  As always, I extend my hand in friendship. >>
> *



"Well, Lord of the Solistarim. I am seeing first-hand how huge the multiverse is, with divine insight through the many eyes of my children. "

"I am finding a great many opportunities for new learning and deeper understanding."


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Neat!*



			
				Maudlin said:
			
		

> *
> "Well, Lord of the Solistarim. I am seeing first-hand how huge the multiverse is, with divine insight through the many eyes of my children. "
> 
> "I am finding a great many opportunities for new learning and deeper understanding." *




Still holding the quarterstaff in a ready position, Anabstercorian nods.  << I'm glad to here you've been spending your vacation in enjoyable and worthwhile pursuits, Alcorian.  I've mostly been spending mine trying not to die - But I've been having great fun with it. >>
<< By the way, the remnants of the Eternal Empire outposts are getting fussy...  I may need to rout them later to hold up my end of my bargain with the Ana Keri.  Would you be willing to aid me to some extent in such an undertaking? >>


----------



## Spoof

So, it would seem that even my allies fall from me.  Is it truly because you believe me to have fallen from grace?  Yes I have threatened Mina and the Union of Slavery war if Mina is not expunged from this world, not the wholesale slaughter of their people.  I could attack them, and I would lose, as my power here is not as great as theirs.  Yes, I could call the Angels to fight with me, but I have never said I would do that.  Everyone here just assumes that as I have the power I am more than happy to use it.  

I have always stated that if Mina were to leave then war could be adverted, but has this option ever been discussed?  No.  Everyone just thought well the God Emperor said he must be fallen so it has to be so.  Has anyone even looked at the Dead on Krynn, the way they are subjugated to Mina and her one god, do you even care?  Somehow I doubt you do.

It has been said that this is not my home.  How could I call any other place home?  I was here when this world was born.  I watched this world grow into what it is today.  Now it is threatened by complete destruction.  

The Angels will not enter this war to attack you, but before the end when Mina and her forces have taken this planet they will act.  As Mina and her allies take your lands we will pull the population from your lands to deny them to Mina’s dark god, and the God Emperor.  But I will no longer stand beside you, if you will not fight for your own survival why should I?  So I will leave you to what you deserve.

Alzem then looks at Mina and her Allies.

Mina, God Emperor, Melkor you may try to take this world, I will no longer try to stop you.  Now my (bitterly said) allies will have to fare for themselves.  I hope and pray that they have it in them to resist you, but alas I fear they do not.  Understand this, if you ever move against my Island here on Oreth, I will bring the full weight of my forces against you.

But now I leave you to decide this amongst yourselves, and may the Gods have mercy upon your souls.

Alzem looks at the Angel and shakes his head.

The angle looks at Anabstercorian and sighs.

You wish to seek redemption for your loss
We were not the reason for your loss
That was your doing and yours alone.

If you wish to find peace, you will not find it here.
You will not find it in the death of any creature
You will only find your peace when you understand.

With this the Angel fades from view.


----------



## zouron

**A small boy of the Eternal Union's deligation steps pver to the avatar of Acererak and hands him a letter, then the boy runs back and hides behind the rest of the deligation.**


OOC:

Maudlin I will write what the letter contains when I have time


----------



## Anabstercorian

Spoof said:
			
		

> *The angel looks at Anabstercorian and sighs.
> 
> You wish to seek redemption for your loss
> We were not the reason for your loss
> That was your doing and yours alone.
> 
> If you wish to find peace, you will not find it here.
> You will not find it in the death of any creature
> You will only find your peace when you understand.
> 
> With this the Angel fades from view. *




Anabstercorian listens to this with a tranquil expression.  As the angel fades away, he nods, slowly.
<< You're preaching to the converted.  I've long since given up on finding peace in death, Angel...  In death, I only seek revenge.  I seek peace in life. >>


----------



## Spoof

Edena I will have to send you a different template for this turn.  The only changes will be the PL changes.  All the other ehings will stay the same


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Secret message for Union Of Worlds leaders: Mina, Phibrizio, Hellmaster, Kas, God-Emperor:

[Color=222222]
What do you think about trying to ally with Fleet Of Evil against Alliance Of Oerth and Angels? If it is imbossible I suggest that we let them fight each other, whoever wins will be seriously weakened
[/Color]

I exchange tech with: Sollir/ Maudlin/Serpenteye/Draco//Tokiwong/Mina


----------



## Maudlin

*Re: Neat!*



			
				Anabstercorian said:
			
		

> * << I'm glad to here you've been spending your vacation in enjoyable and worthwhile pursuits, Alcorian.  I've mostly been spending mine trying not to die. >>*



"Don't knock it until you've tried it, Chosen One. "


> *
> << By the way, the remnants of the Eternal Empire outposts are getting fussy...  I may need to rout them later to hold up my end of my bargain with the Ana Keri.  Would you be willing to aid me to some extent in such an undertaking? >> *



"Tsk. I wonder what they're trying to prove. Crying hope where there is none, it is really quite unreasonable, not to mention personally offensive. Maybe both of us together could explain the situation to them more acutely."


----------



## Mr. Draco

Melkor, [color=33333]bad idea, this turn we need to pull a complete defensive.  that way, we can build up a rather nasty suprise for anybody in the future, email serpenteye for more details.[/color]


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Melkor adresses ambassador of Malachi:

Tell your master that I invite him to join Union Of Worlds! For mighty is Malachi, slayer of Iuz, and he deserves to fully replace Old One, as God of his people! Tell him that Divine Acsension awaits him, and great power, for millions will worship him as he will be allowed to join The Pantheon Of The Union!


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Post open for members of Union Of Worlds:

[Color=222222]
Kas may be right, but I suggest we conquer Krynn, we have a huge advantage there.
[/Color]


----------



## Mr. Draco

Melkor, [color=22222]i suggest you email serpenteye and ask him for more details that i alluded to. i REALLY suggest it.[/color]


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Melkor smiles seeing apperance of Acererak:

-Greetings Transcendent One! It is sad that you cannot see past your grudges against God-Emperor! He also betrayed me in the past, but I forgive him, for it was beneficial for him to do it, and I would act just like him in his place! You are mighty alone, but think how mighty would you be if you listened to the voice of reason instead of hatred, and joined The Pantheon Of Union, alongside Melkor The Shadowking, Xyyachtu Xwim, God-
Emperor and Takhisis The One God!


----------



## Maudlin

LordMelkor{Talos} said:
			
		

> *You are mighty alone, but think how mighty would you be if you listened to the voice of reason instead of hatred, and joined The Pantheon Of Union, alongside Melkor The Shadowking, Xyyachtu Xwim, God-Emperor and Takhisis The One God! *



Acererak's replies laconically. "Define 'One God'."

"What would I do with power, Shadowlord, if I cannot turn it against those who wrong me? I support your agenda of domination and conquest, for they will smother the hope of the conquered, and I will offer them the Void. In the end, that is all that matters."


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Serpenteye, since of the Union members you seem to be online most often( besides Edena), could you control my faction until I return( I am going offline for 4 days)? And could you email me those plans that Draco mentioned?


----------



## Forrester

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *From Mount Celestia comes an answer to the God Emperor.
> 
> Surrender your Union of Oerth to the Alliance of Oerth.
> Kick Mina and her army out of Oerth.
> Kick the Shade out of Oerth.
> Embrace the friendship of the United Commonwealth of Toril.
> Embrace the friendship of the Knights of Solamnia and the Knights of Steel.
> 
> And then, the peace you proclaim to desire, shall come to pass.
> *




Excellent advice. Excellent. 

Do you know why we have peace and prosperity on Toril? It isn't because of our 11th level magic. It isn't because of our high level of technology. It's because WE KEEP THE OTHERWORLDERS OUT OF OUR DAMN BUSINESS. 

The Shade are almost completely emasculated. 
The Elder Gods are not a threat to us. 
The Border Guard, along with various other protections we have created, ensures that invasion is almost impossible. 
We learned in our last war that the only way Toril would fall is from without, not within. 

Now you on Oerth are having the same damn problems that WE had. 

First there was Vecna.
And then, the Shade.  
Then there was the City of the Gods (clearly foreign to Oerth.)

I took care of all of them for (and with) you, and then left, so that you would realize that I was not a threat. 

Now the Shade have returned. 
And now this Mina character comes, with her foreign armies, to stir up trouble. 

What you must do is obvious. Create a pact with the Oerthian Alliance. Boot the Shade. Boot Mina. And live in peace once again. 

Do you HONESTLY think you will find peace with an ally that casually threatens to summon the FREAKING ELDER GODS every time he sees a threat??!!

Of course not. To throw your lot in with his is nothing less than suicide. 

. . . . 

Of course, there is the Alzem problem. Sorry, Alzem, but you are doing exactly what I advised you NOT to do -- you are interfering with Oerth constantly, threatening its people, imposing your will upon them.  

STOP IT. You are driving the God Emperor into the ranks of the enemy, when it appeared there was the smallest of chances that he might actually be truthful about wishing peace. This is not a good call. Let the Oerthians deal with this Mina. They can handle her. 

Forrester


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Know, Acererak, that I also aknowledge Void as the power greatest of all, for no one can escape The Eternal Night, and True Death awaits all, sooner or later. But you and I aren`t fools like Black Brotherhood, while destruction is fun, we prefer to conquer rather than destroy. Isn`t making others submit to your superior  will greatest pleasure God can know, and many more will bow before you if you accept my offer.


----------



## Spoof

Actually Forrester I have not tried to imposed my will upon them, until now.  You have done more here than I ever have.  But try as I might they would not listen so as I have said I will leave them to their own fate, and only try to spare those innocents who do not deserve this.  But I will let them cast their lots into slavery and despair, for if they do not care, why should I?


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Actually Forrester, members of The Church of Shade are mostly from Toril!


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Ok, I'm back ...


  The Angel speaks to Alzem (Spoof)

  We will do, as you command us, Alzem.

  Then the Angel vanishes.

  - - -

  Mina speaks to Acererak:

  Acererak, there is no question that the Union of Oerth invaded your lands.
  Everything you have said, is accepted fact.

  But who was it who invoked the cataclysm that destroyed your Tomb?
  Who invoked the cataclysm that destroyed the Vast Swamp?
  The cataclysm that killed the people of Sunndi, and shattered the southeastern part of the Flanaess?
  Who was it who carelessly threw 10th level magic at you, heedless of the consequences to the world, not caring just so long as it was you who suffered, and not them?

  It was not the Union of Oerth.
  Thousands of their soldiers perished in the cataclysm.

  When your forces fell back into Hempmonaland, who was it who led the invasion against you there?
  Who spurred the Union of Oerth on, and got them involved in the conflict?

  Kalanyr sent the cataclysm at you.
  Forrester continued the assault in Hempmonaland.

  Now, I do not condone what the God Emperor did, nor will I.
  I do think a just restitution is owed you by the Union of Oerth - but nothing excessive - you lost only a few thousand of your people to the Union.

  There is no restitution Kalanyr and Forrester could make, for what they have done.

  Now, Acererak, let me tell you why you should join the Union of the Worlds ...

  (Mina goes over to speak with Acererak privately.  10th level magic goes up to prevent scrying, and her words CANNOT be heard, nor can his, so don't ask me what they say.)


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Edena, I have just sent you my template, could you check it now for I am going offline for 4 days in an hour`s time?


----------



## Serpenteye

LordMelkor{Talos} said:
			
		

> *Serpenteye, since of the Union members you seem to be online most often( besides Edena), could you control my faction until I return( I am going offline for 4 days)? And could you email me those plans that Draco mentioned? *




Certainly, as long as you agree to my plans so that there is no conflict of interest. You wrote that you would be back April 2nd, so you shouldn't loose much time in the IR.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

It's fine, Melkor.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

It is quite obvious that Mina is angry.
  She is glaring at Acererak, and speaking - she must be speaking loudly, based on what you see.
  She gestures pointedly and repeatedly.
  She looks like she is ready to slap Acererak across the face.
  For five minutes she is like this.

  Then she resumes her placid calm.

  Mina turns to the God Emperor, and speaks:

  If Acererak chooses to join the Union of the Worlds, he will be welcomed with all due respect to his power and status ... right?


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Edena, can I create several nations you-know-where as I stated in my template? And how much pl will I gain in Monster Race?


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Serpenteye, I am awaiting your email.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Mina looks at the God Emperor, and speaks:

  Well?

  It is wisdom to have one as knowledgeable and powerful as Acererak within the ranks of the Union of the Worlds.
  He will be the instructor of our mages.
  He will teach our wizards the great mysteries that his thousands of years of learning have acquired.

  His host will join our host, and with it's added power the Union of the Worlds will be safer and stronger, better protected against Alzem and his Angels.
  We will be better positioned to protect our lands from the Army of Evil that threatens Oerth.

  We must accept Acererak as a full fledged member of the Union of the Worlds.

  And we must give back to Acererak, all the lands that he conquered.

  (She regards the God Emperor.)

  We are talking about a pittance.
  Some land.

  The Iron League.
  Sunndi.
  The Tilvanot Peninsula.
  Part of Hempmonaland.

  A way of apology to a truly great mage who deserves an apology for an unwise attack.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Yes, you may, Melkor.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

(Hellmaster and Phibrizzo are the same person, Hellmaster is his title and Phibrizzo is his name-although he uses Phibrizzo usually when in his younger form, this younger form reflects part of his inner spirit as well.)

_"That angel was very amusing, I feed off of those emotions he has, the sorrow he presents, a grand feast."  When Mina is done talking with the God-Emporer and Acererak, Hellmaster Phibrizzo will go up to her and shake her hand once more, "I have been loyal so far to several members of your alliance, and I shall stay loyal...I accept your offer Miss Mina, lets see how Mr. Sanctus reacts shall we?"  Hellmaster gives a smile and he waves to Sanctus._


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Okay Edena, than I create 6 LL nations there, and assign almost 40 pl to each, I am still thinking how to name it.

Serpenteye, I suggest you agree to Mina`s offer, you gained more on Krynn thanks to her than you will give back to Acererak.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Mina smiles warmly at the Hellmaster.

  She walks up to him, and wraps her arms around him.
  Her warm body presses against his.
  She looks into his face.
  She whispers:

  You are a wise man, Hellmaster ...

  She kisses him, a long, exploring, deep kiss.

  With wise men like you, we will explore all the limits of knowledge, of faith, of glory, of ecstasy ...

  She kisses him again, longer than before, then releases him.

  She touches his forehead, and whispers:

  You stand with the Union of the Worlds, right ... Sanctus may not agree with you ... you must convince him that ours is the path to wisdom.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Edena, since 90% percent of Mina`s Army is composed of Death of Krynn, and Planars, Undeath etc, attack/defend at +2/+2, shouldn`t Mina`s forces also have these benefits, currently they have weakest attack/defense scores in the game( and you know who has the highest And why Chromatic Dragons of Oerth have pl of 200, while those of Krynn, which is famous of its Dragons , are only at 60?


----------



## Spoof

Alzem just watches as Mina gathers all of her minions together as the forces for good do nothing.  He shakes his head and then turns away from them, slowing fading from view as he walks away.


----------



## dagger

The forces of good have been gathered together since turn 1 !  

This is an interlude after all.


----------



## Serpenteye

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *Mina looks at the God Emperor, and speaks:
> 
> Well?
> 
> It is wisdom to have one as knowledgeable and powerful as Acererak within the ranks of the Union of the Worlds.
> He will be the instructor of our mages.
> He will teach our wizards the great mysteries that his thousands of years of learning have acquired.
> 
> His host will join our host, and with it's added power the Union of the Worlds will be safer and stronger, better protected against Alzem and his Angels.
> We will be better positioned to protect our lands from the Army of Evil that threatens Oerth.
> 
> We must accept Acererak as a full fledged member of the Union of the Worlds.
> 
> And we must give back to Acererak, all the lands that he conquered.
> 
> (She regards the God Emperor.)
> 
> We are talking about a pittance.
> Some land.
> 
> The Iron League.
> Sunndi.
> The Tilvanot Peninsula.
> Part of Hempmonaland.
> 
> A way of apology to a truly great mage who deserves an apology for an unwise attack. *




"Is that all he demands?" the God Emperor asks sarcastically, "Or does he still demand that I and Kas be deposed from our rightful rule and delivered to him to suffer eternal torture in his care? No Mina, I appreciate your desire to make peace between us, but he must speak for himself in these negotiations. Acererak is wise and powerful and I do not want to fight him but he is a threat. 

His apoteosis had the potential to make him the most powerful being in the multiverse, that's why I attacked him in the first place, to save my people from being enslaved by him in the future. I thought that by erasing his colours from the map I would prevent him from gaining enough power to achieve his change. Well, my success was a failure, he apoteosed despite my actions and a large part of his territories were made useless by natural, and unnatural, disaster.

But, it turns out that he too failed. The Apoteosis should have made him the master of all the undead in the mulitverse, but he controls only a minuscule fraction. He's not the threat I thought he would be and I do not fear him.

For the sake of Oerth there must be peace and I will not attack him unless he attacks me or my friends and allies, which for the time being are all the nations and organisations on Oerth, except the Black Brotherhood. For his own sake he should consider the consequences of the Red Death entering this Multiverse, undead are highly magical creatures and he would loose all his power, including his power over himself. He and his children would all become slaves of the Red Death. Peace is the only way, the only option, for Oerth."


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Mina regards Alzem.

  She speaks:

  You are quick to walk away.
  Quick to war.
  Quick to harsh words.

  I cannot talk with you, for all you do is denounce me.
  That is all you have done, since I arrived.


----------



## Spoof

This might be an intermission but where do you think most of the game is taking place?  Who much PL do you gain in a turn?  So far this Intermission The Union has gained over 1000PL while I have gained over 700.  What else have the “good guys” done?  Have any of them really reacted in this intermission?  This is where the game will be won or lost, and it seems the people playing evil know that.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Mina speaks, softly, to the God Emperor:

  Then let us make peace with Acererak.
  We need that peace, God Emperor.  Acererak needs that peace.
  Those who would destroy us count on our disunity, when they are united.
  In unity is strength.


----------



## Spoof

Mina hears Alzem’s voice in her head.

_<<No Mina I do not denounce you, I care for you as for all mortals.  I only denounce those ideals that you have embraced.  If you were to turn from your chosen path then I would welcome you with open arms, but you never will.  I only sought to save this world but my friends doubt my intentions, so I will go, until I am needed.  One cannot force the people to fight for their freedom, or force their leadership upon them.  They must hunger for the need to be free, that is what these people must learn.  But do not think I will not save those who wish it.>>_


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Edena, I give control of my forces to Serpenteye while I will be offline.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Mina speaks sarcastically to Alzem:

  So, you will throw your army at the Union of the Worlds.
  You will throw your Angels at the Union of the Worlds.

  The ensuing battle will wreck the world of Oerth.

  Then the Army of Darkness, of the illithid and drow, will come and take over this planet.

  Is that what you want?

  Well?

  WELL?

  If you really want peace, you will leave the Union of the Worlds alone, Alzem, so that we may fight the Army of Darkness.
  And if you are wise, you will ally WITH US to fight that Army.


----------



## Serpenteye

"Indeed, Mina, but his first offer is not acceptable, and your offer does not bind him."

"Let us speak, Acererak! Let me know what you demand in exchange for peace, and I will let you know wether I accept or not. Let us negotiate."


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Oh, yuck.*

Anabstercorian curls his tentacles in disgust as Mina attempts to seduce Phibrizzo.
<< Phibrizzo, you are a Slaad, a creature of freedom and chaos!  Are you going to let this would-be tyrant manipulate you out of your heritage?  Don't be silly, Phibrizzo. >>
He points to Mina offhand.
<< She desires to control you, Phibrizzo.  She wants to take you and your people and make them slaves to the one god.  I don't give a rats ass about the ultimate fate of your people, although I admit I think YOU are worth preserving.  That makes me one step higher on the good-allies-ladder than she is.  Trust me on this one, Phibrizzo - She's not your type.  She's too young for you. >>

He throws up his hands in irritation. << You people are all crazy - Especially Melkor.  I, for one, am going to go look in to that Fleet of Evil.  I've never, EVER heard of Drow and Illithid working together before...  This is something I want to see for myself. >>

He raises his hand and closes his eyes, astral energy flowing through him liberally.  A massive construct of ectoplasma slowly forms in to the shape of a vast gem dragon, and a sudden spark of ozone seals it in to being for the next few days.  Anabstercorian levitates on to it and opens a hatch in the back, hopping in.  The dragon roars and flies off in to the sky, and in to space.

========================================

*Edena,* I'm going to head out to a remote location and then teleport out to the location of the Fleet of Darkness.  E-mail me regarding my success in locating and contacting them, if convenient for you, but it's not a big deal.  You can put it on the board if you need to.


----------



## Spoof

Mina I have already informed you that I was not going to fight you, child.  You may attempt to do to this world what you wish.  I have already stated that the Angels will not attack you, but it is something that you seem to want.  But I will never assist you.  You may stop the Fleet of Darkness if that is your desire.  If this world is to live in slavery what does it matter who the masters are?  You a creature who will torture and consume the souls of the dead, or those who will torture and enthrall the world for themselves?  Who am I to decide which evil is better?


----------



## dagger

<occ>
Sorry if I dont have time to post 50 times a day and make crap up to try and increase my pl.  Maybe I'm just content to make do with the power I already have. I have increased my pl by 3 fold since turn 1. Not bad considering I was at war for 3 tuns in a row, getting pounded.

I guess I could open a portal to Mystara and try to make allies and bring another world in on this, but that would be meta gaming on my PC's part. Why? Because how does my dwarf know there is another world out there, hes just a high level fighter with a nice axe. 

If I lose because I am not active enough, so be it. Ive lost track of what is going on since this went 'off world'. My posting ammount has stayed the same since Turn 1 and I am still here. Most of the posting going on is between the bad guys anyway, I'm not supposed to know what they are doing. Far as my dwarf knows, not much is really going on, cept some new power is on the map from some another world.

I did create a new faction, the Emerald Order this interlude.

The allicance, the good guys, still communicate with each other, just a fyi.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Melkor turns to Ananstecorian, and great wave of hatred is directed towards him. 

-Greetings squid! How do you feel after your meeting with Shadowlady, i heard that your squeeks of pain were heard across entire plane! And you left something( he speaks a word and Anabstecorian`s guns appear in his hands, and Ring Of Master on his finger. He speaks to Mina:

-Don`t trust him, he is nothing more than lackey of Torillians!


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Mina regards Anabstercorian steadily, and says:

  So, you denounce me also.

  Anabstercorian, where are your friends?

  Can you count on the Alliance of Oerth as friends?
  Can you count on the formians as friends?
  Can you count on the Underdark races as friends?

  You eschew the friendship of the Union of the Worlds, when it is freely offered to you.

  The Eternal Empire of Toril, and Eternal Order, are your enemies.
  I doubt you would be welcome in the United Commonwealth again.

  Has the Army of Darkness befriended you or asked for your help?
  Do your illithid brethren wish you as a friend?

  Just what do you think will happen to you, when your enemies have time to deal with you?

  Is a life on the run what you want?
  Always hunted, always trailed, never safe?

  If that is what you want, you are welcome to it.
  I prefer alliances.

  We have offered alliance and friendship to you, Anabstercorian, yet you slap us in the face.
  Just what have we done, that you should so denounce us?


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Really?*

You should also be aware that I am way jealous of your Axe Of Total Pimpitude - I've got serious artifact hunger these days.  So you should probably guard it. ^_^


----------



## Maudlin

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> *
> But, it turns out that he too failed. The Apoteosis should have made him the master of all the undead in the mulitverse, but he controls only a minuscule fraction. He's not the threat I thought he would be and I do not fear him.
> *



Unless I missed another post, I am. If it uses negative energy, it's mine. I AM the plane of negative energy.

(only just now replying to edena's private message)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Mina looks at the representative of the Kingdom of Ulek (Dagger.)

  (I am ruling such a representative is here.)

  She speaks:

  I realize the Kingdom of Ulek is firmly entrenched as a member of the Alliance of Oerth.
  You count the Union of the Worlds as an enemy.
  You will have naught to do with us.

  Why are you so close-minded?
  Why will you not lend an ear to what we have to say?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Anabstercorian, you find the fleet soon enough.

  It is ENORMOUS.
  Countless millions of illithid and drow are ready and prepared.

  Anabstercorian finds himself in the sights of an awful lot of deadly weapons.

  However, the illithid recognize him, so a speaker steps forward, and calls forth:

  Anabstercorian, we recognize you.
  Why are you here?
  What do you want?


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Edena, what do you think about my concerns with the lists?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

I can't answer that right now, Melkor.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Melkor speaks to Mina:

-I think we should also contact the fleet!


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Mina speaks immediately:

  There is no point.
  The Army of Evil will not listen to anything we have to say.
  They intend total sterilization of this planet, save for the illithid only.
  They cannot be reasoned with.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Melkor turns to emissary of Malachai:

-Have you contacted you Master?

Then he dissapears, cowered in flames and darkness, he appears before The Fleet.

-Gretings, I am Melkor The Shadowking, one who called Drow upon Oerth, don`t listen to Anabstecorian, he is no one else but lackey of Torillians!


----------



## dagger

To Mina


I want to see my people live as they always have, free. I want the earth itself to be free of poison. I also oppose the Shadow on every level possible, being in 3 wars, 2 started by them, tends to do that.

I am a member of the Alliance because they have helped me fight off Shadow aggressions and even send the Shadow scurrying to the basement.  Many members of the Alliance have some of the same fundumental ideas as myself on what is best for Oerth and peoples.

I want to be able to give my son the kingship when I die as my father and grandfather before me.
--------

About the Axe-

 Well it's a dwarf with a magic axe...hmmm he prolly sleeps, eats, and uses the latrine with it!   I was thing about having Keoghtom and Murlynd add some more powers too it.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Mina sighs sadly, and responds to Dagger:

  You are a noble, kingly dwarf, who wants what most people want.

  However, change has come, and you cannot stop the change.
  Anymore than I can stop the change.

  Your people are a noble and good people.
  Help them to ride out this change.
  Help them to ride the crest of it, and emerge safely on dry land.

  Join with the Union of the Worlds.
  There is safety in numbers.
  There is safety in collective strength.

  We ask a price, for our protection, yes.
  It is a heavy price, a price your people will have a hard time bearing.

  Yet we offer the Kingdom of Ulek safety and security amidst the grave danger that threatens us all.

  When the Army of Darkness attacks, we will protect you.
  When the Shade Army, which Melkor cannot control, attacks, we - and the Shade who are allied with us - will protect you.
  The Knights of Neraka will protect you.

  Nobody should stand alone against the storm.

  Submit to the One God and the Pantheon.
  Throw away your pride and your stubborn ways, and adapt, and change, and prevail.

  I urge you to do this.
  Do it for your people.
  For them.  They deserve everything from you, for you are their King.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The Shade Army responds to Melkor:

  WE DO NOT ACKNOWLEDGE YOUR OVERLORDSHIP ANYMORE, MELKOR.

  You bumbling, inept idiot, you have led the Shade to ruin on Toril.
  You yourself walked into a Torilian trap!
  You have allied with the stinking humans and their Union of the Worlds.

  You will be thrown down.
  You will be replaced!
  You will be flung into the Astral, for the Dreadnaughts to feast upon your dead flesh!

  We will have a new God of the Shade.
  And we shall destroy Oerth, Krynn, and especially Toril.
  Nobody will survive ... the last sludge upon the ocean floor shall be killed.

  You are a false God!
  Begone!
  We will have none of you.
  We deny you.
  We turn our backs upon you!

  Go back and consort with your human friends in the Union of the Worlds, while you can!

  You will watch as we destroy it, and a slow and painful end is put to all mortal life in Greyspace!

  (And, remember, Melkor cannot strike at the Shade.  As a God, all he can do is speak.)


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Edena, I am going offline now, could either you or Serpenteye negotiate with fleet in my name?


----------



## Forrester

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *The Shade Army responds to Melkor:
> 
> WE DO NOT ACKNOWLEDGE YOUR OVERLORDSHIP ANYMORE, MELKOR.
> 
> You bumbling, inept idiot, you have led the Shade to ruin on Toril.
> You yourself walked into a Torilian trap!
> You have allied with the stinking humans and their Union of the Worlds.
> 
> You will be thrown down.
> You will be replaced!
> You will be flung into the Astral, for the Dreadnaughts to feast upon your dead flesh!
> *




You gotta admit, they make several good points. Can I join them? 

Any enemy of Melkor's is a potential friend of mine. 

So how about it, Mr. Shade Army? Truce? It's not like you're getting into Toril anytime soon. 


Forrester


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Soliloquy*

Anabstercorian hovers slowly to the deck of the spelljamming ship, surrounded by Illithid and drow in unison.

<< I am Anabstercorian, as you have guessed.  Let me tell you something.  You want to annhilate Oerth?  You want to crush it beneath your tentacles and heels? >>

He slams his staff against the floor.

<< I am the *CHOSEN OF ILSENSINE!!*  You will listen to me when I speak.  Oerth has been chosen for a purpose by Ilsensine.  You shall not destroy it!  Oerth has been chosen to be the new seat of Penumbra! >>

Those nearby look tense and angry at these words, ready to attack.  Anabstercorian manifests Psychofeedback and pumps his Charisma modifier skyhigh for a moment, repeating his demand for attention.

<< I am the *CHOSEN OF ILSENSINE!!*  You will listen to me when I speak.  I have been attempting to do something new.  Listen to me, oh Illithid!  We have long been defined by our greatest weaknesses - Our fear of the sun, our reliance on brains as diet, and YOUR cowardice.  Ilsensine has spoken that these weaknesses will be cast aside, and we will rise to utter domination over all other things. >>

The drow nearby look ready to kill him.  He seems to stare them all in the eye simultaneously.

<< You think you would lose your freedom, your livelihood, your free will?  Think again, oh surface cattle!  I have begun the process of creating a new form of ceremorphosis, in which the mind of the host and the tadpole merge in to a new, greater form.  I have ambitions, my friends, vast ambitions.  We will exterminate the lesser species, not by killing them but by giving them new life.  No more must they suffer endless reincarnations before finally seeing the truth and becoming of the One Race!  With my new creation they will immediately become one of us.  One of the One Race. >>

<< Who will we consume, you ask?  I'm working on that too.  On Toril, our blasphemous ex-brethren became creatures completely unlike that of we, no longer requiring the consumption of sentient brains for nutrition.  I believe that such a transition would be within our grasp.  Yes, we would be different.  We would leave behind a defining part of ourselves.  But I do not wish to be defined by a weakness!  Do you? >>

He awaits their response.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Will do, Melkor.

  Hey there, Forrester.

  Folks, Serpenteye is feeling very ill.
  I request everyone give their well wishes to him.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The Army of Darkness regards Anabstercorian coldly.
  The illithid messenger speaks:

  We will have our vengeance on Oerth for the theft of the True Staff of Ancient Penumbra.
  We will have our vengeance on Oerth for the betrayal of Lolth.

  Oerth will be pacified, and it's lower life forms shall be corralled in the new farms we will set up.
  Thus, they shall feed us, which is their only useful purpose.

  The world of Oerth shall be purified of the traitorous drow who turned their backs on Lolth.
  The elves will be exterminated.
  The other surface races will be given to the illithid.
  The Underdark, shall go to the drow, and all therein shall be their slaves.

  When we are finished with Oerth, we will build up our strength until we are strong enough to attack Toril.
  That world will be purified, and reduced, like Oerth.

  That is our answer.

  Anabstercorian, you are a famous leader who is renown for his efforts to do what we now intend.
  We know you fought for New Umbra.
  We know you fought against Forrester.

  We offer you a place at our helm, to lead us, to lead us to victory over our enemies.
  To bring illithid and drow to supremacy upon Oerth, Toril, and Krynn.

  We offer this.  What say you, Anabstercorian?


----------



## Forrester

Incidentally, I am no longer feeling "very ill" -- or ill at all! Woohoo! I'm gaming the next two nights, though, so I won't be posting as much. 

And I'm only a peripheral player in this anyway. I'm sure you Oerthians can handle the Doom Fleet/Mina. 

Here's a question for you: Why would Mina come to "save you" at precisely the moment that a huge fleet, intent on the extinction of Oerth, was about to show up? 

I would question her motives if I were you . . . she could be setting you all up for something very, very nasty. 


Forrester


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The Army of Darkness regards Anabstercorian:

  Well?

  Will you lead us, Anabstercorian?

  (Anabstercorian, if you say yes, you gain the 4,000 PL Army of Darkness, but lose the 220 PL Solistarim.)

  - - -

  (Cheers, Forrester!  I'm glad you are feeling better.
  However, Serpenteye is feeling very ill.  My best wishes to him on getting better soon.)


----------



## Serpenteye

Thanks Edena but it's really no big deal. I'm logging out now, but I'll be back tomorrow.
-
The Union of Oerth sends a delegation to the approaching fleets to talk them out of their attack against Oerth. We explain to them the nature of the Red Death, and why war would be a very bad thing.


----------



## Anabstercorian

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *Anabstercorian, you are a famous leader who is renown for his efforts to do what we now intend.
> We know you fought for New Umbra.
> We know you fought against Forrester.
> 
> We offer you a place at our helm, to lead us, to lead us to victory over our enemies.
> To bring illithid and drow to supremacy upon Oerth, Toril, and Krynn.
> 
> We offer this.  What say you, Anabstercorian? *




Anabstercorian hovers slowly to the deck of the spelljamming ship, surrounded by Illithid and drow in unison. 

<< I will accept your offer, but you must listen to me.  I am the Chosen of Ilsensine, and I represent his Will.  And he and I have seen much to teach us over these last years. >>

<< There is more to the lower life forms than you think, my brethren.  Do not think to declare me foolish or heretical when I say this, for I am the Chosen of Ilsensine.  They have created great empires almost equal to ours.  It would be better to ally with their strength than to crush it beneath us. >>

<< Listen to me... I do not mean to coexist with lesser creatures as equals, as YOU are doing now with these elves.  I offer you something better.  I have been attempting to create a new form of ceremorphosis that does not destroy the host, but merges it with the infant mind of the tadpole to create a new entity - Something more than the original host, something Illithid, and yet something the same. >>

<< Do not accuse me of Blasphemy.  This is the Will of Ilsensine.  This is what is meant to be.  He desires for you to throw off the defining weaknesses of our race - Your fear of the sun and your dependence on brains for sustenance. >>

<< New Umbra still stands, my brethren.  It grows, slowly.  It slumbers, empty of souls.  Are you ready to reclaim it?  Are you ready to reclaim the staff?  Are you ready to become something newer and stronger and better than you ever have been?!? >>

<< Then I will lead you. >>

<< But you must listen to me. >>


----------



## Forrester

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *The Army of Darkness regards Anabstercorian:
> 
> Well?
> 
> Will you lead us, Anabstercorian?
> 
> (Anabstercorian, if you say yes, you gain the 4,000 PL Army of Darkness, but lose the 220 PL Solistarim.)
> *




The question is, if Anabstercorian's goals are somewhat different than those of the fleet -- will they still follow him?

If so, then we simply *must* meet for dinner. My treat . 

Forrester


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The delegation from the Union of Oerth never returns.
  The Army of Darkness kills on sight every last member of the delegation, including any of the Shade that were in it.
  Then, the dead are resurrected, and tortured for the amusement of the drow.

  - - -

  The illithid speaker of the Army looks at Anabstercorian with skepticism:

  And just where would you lead us, Anabstercorian?
  What would you have us do?

  We will not choose to follow you, until you answer these questions to our satisfaction.


----------



## Anabstercorian

<< I would lead the Illithid to a new empire, a new Penumbra.  We will spread across the polyverse like a virulent plague, for we will no longer bring death, but Ascenscion.  Thrall will beg for the privilige of ceremorphosis.  We will no longer waste valuable servants on food, for I will lead us in to a magical transformation in to a newer, more effective form. >>

<< I would lead everything else in to the Illithid.  We would be all.  We would never die again.  Our empire would be eternal and our control absolute.  In time, we would dethrone the very gods themselves. >>


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The speaker for the Army of Darkness says:

  We wish to purify Oerth.
  We WILL purify Oerth.
  That is what we ASSEMBLED for.

  We will not follow one who will not purify Oerth.
  If you will not lead us to victory over Oerth, Anabstercorian, we will not follow you!

  If you WILL lead us to glory and victory on Oerth, we will follow you to the ends of the Multiverse!


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

_"Do not petty yourself with any insults from them, Miss Mina."  Hellmaster continues, "Chronologically I suppose you aren't my type, but you are wise beyond your years and this form is a reflection of my own self."  Phibrizzo gives a smile, "I'm not sure if Mr. Malachi can be trusted either, he hasn't seemed to be a nice ally towards me."  Phibrizzo gives a sigh as he waits to see how many more powers will join the Alliance of Worlds._


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*IMPORTANT - PLEASE READ*

Here is the general strategic situation:

  The Union of Oerth (PL 1,750) has allied with Mina and the Knights of Neraka (PL 1,000).
  Mina has talked the Shade (PL see the Lists) into joining this confederation.

  This confederation calls itself the Union of the Worlds.

   Acererak has apparently concluded a truce with the Union of the Worlds, at the behest of Mina.
  Whether it is a full alliance, or a pact, or simply a verbal agreement, is unclear.

  Alzem is an ardent enemy of Mina, and has gone to Krynn and assembled an army out of all her enemies there, and brought them here.
  These include the evil Dragon Overlords of Krynn, and the good Knights of Solamnia and Knights of Steel.
  Alzem is also prepared to loose the Angels if the need arises upon the Union of the Worlds.
  Alzem now has a PL of around 750, but the Angels who aid him have a PL of 4,000.

  Forrester, protected by the Torilian Border Guard (PL 10,000) is sitting back and watching.

  An enormous army of illithid and drow (PL 4,000) is preparing to invade Oerth and destroy it, basically.
  They are being called the Army of Darkness.
  They are still waiting to see if Anabstercorian will choose to lead them, or if he will not.

  All attempts by all sides to negotiate with this fleet have failed - they have only spoken so far with Anabstercorian.

  A large army of Shade is assembling in the Plane of Shadow.
  They have denounced and disowned Melkor, and they have sworn to destroy their own Shade brethren on Oerth for allying with the humans in the Union of the Worlds.

  This army of Shade (PL unknown yet) will not work with the Army of Darkness.
  The two evil forces consider each other enemies, and will attack each other on sight.

  Mina is attempting to convince Sollir, Creamsteak, and Dagger to join the Union of the Worlds, and Melkor has attempted to convince Malachi (Iuz) to join.
  So far, it would appear that only Sollir's character, the Hellmaster, is seriously interested.

  The Alliance of Oerth has received a big boost in the form of secret enclaves of the Emerald Order showing up all over Oerth (PL 300.)
  They have also received a boost in that all the nations of AnaKeris have joined Dagger (PL over 100.)
  Also, of course, the enormous army that Alzem has brought from Krynn (PL 700) is welcome news, although the evil Dragon Overlords despise the people of Oerth.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Mina looks at the Hellmaster, and speaks solemnly:

  Phibrizzo, is the League of Warlords to join the Union of the Worlds?


----------



## Spoof

Edena are the Angels here now, I thought they would not get here until turn 7.  Let me know which it is, thanks.

I will also put the my new allies into a pocket dimension the same as the other, granting the same abalties.


----------



## Forrester

Um, Spoof, you don't want all of the Angels traipsing off to Oerth. 

They're kind of performing a really really important role as our Border Guard, y'know. 

EDENA -- you said that anyone wishing to invade Toril with even a hope of success would need both a tremendous force *and* 11th level magic. 

Who of the "enemy" -- Mina, the Shade from the Plane of Shadow, the Army of Darkness -- can employ 11th level magic on Toril? 

I *ALSO* need to know whether the Angels will be allowed to leave during Turn 6, or whether they must wait until Turn 7.


Forrester


----------



## Spoof

Umm, actually Forrester I do not know.  When it has come to your plans I have been kept in the dark.  All I know is that the Angels were assisting you, how I do not know, why you never told me.  

Who right now can harm Toril?  Who has 10000PL to pass your forces?  You have already said the Angels have made seals in Realmspace that keeps the forces of destruction at bay, why would they still be needed?  Who can slip into Realmspace without your knowledge?

Just so many questions, and so few answers.

And Dammit people I have NEVER SAID THE ANGELS WERE COMING.  Why do you all insist that that is what I am doing?  I have NOT had control over the Angels in this game so far, I have had nothing to do with them.


----------



## The Forsaken One

A breeze stirred up and a gust of wind blew through the conference. The wind strenghtend and with a Crackle she shifted in. Covered in purple, black and white flames she turned her behemoth body around. She looked as everyone present turning to see what news entered this.. tense conference......
She rose to her full hight and she looked down, and she went ablaze, covered in a inferno of shadowstuff and faerie fire, she rose even greater and when she looked up again there shifted more people in and with a roar a gate opened.
There Vaeregoth stood ablaze, surrounded by Myrmarchs covered in powered assault armor and glowing with a eerie red radiance. At her side there stood a Illithid and besides her head there hovered a Unseelie glowing a purple aura.

Surrounded by a circle of heavily armed Myrmarchs she stood, burning as the shadowstuff and the dreamstuff within her collided and faded out against eachother to only light up again as they continued to flame and battle eachotherwithin her only to be held in check by her massive psionic might.

She stood there, a burning enigma of Dreamstuff and Shadowstuff, a merging not possible and the colliding powers fueled her with even more energy.
Vaeregoth, the archon of twilight stands here, a burning enigma......

The Unseelie that flew at her side suddenly comes into motion and flies into the circle of representatives and emmisaries.

<<Vaeregoth, Queen and Mind of the Swarm was requested... here before you she stands. Speak!>>

After this the Unseelie flies back to his position and lands softly on the back of the massive formian body.

Vaeregoth sends out a telepathic message with a attempt to reach the mind of Alzem, he who requested for her.


<<Alzem......>>



-----------------------------------------------------

Vaeregoth has arived and she shall hear what you have to say if you have anything to say at all. Speak and the Minds of Millions shall listen to what you have to say. Speak and the Swarm will listen, speak and make the Hive Understand.

------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Forrester

If the Angels went away, and I spent most of my PL in industrialization, they wouldn't need 100,000PL. They might be able to get away with 10,000PL or 5,000PL and cause major trouble. 

(Assuming they had 11th level magic.)


----------



## Spoof

So basically what you are saying is that if I have control of the angels I should leave them there, which would account for 85% of my forces so you could industrialize your civilization.  Hummm now would you do that for me?  I think we already know the answer to that as I asked you for basically half of that to help me.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*ANSWERS*

EDENA -- you said that anyone wishing to invade Toril with even a hope of success would need both a tremendous force *and* 11th level magic. 

  ANSWER:  Yes, I did.  About 100,000 PL.

  Who of the "enemy" -- Mina, the Shade from the Plane of Shadow, the Army of Darkness -- can employ 11th level magic on Toril? 

  ANSWER:  They cannot even perform 10th level magic on Oerth, Mina and her Knights, much less 11th level magic, much less 11th level magic on Toril.
  The Army of Darkness is limited to 9th level magic.
  The Shade assembling are limited to 9th level magic.
  Mina, however, CAN employ 10th level magic - alone of her forces, she can do that.

  I *ALSO* need to know whether the Angels will be allowed to leave during Turn 6, or whether they must wait until Turn 7. 

  ANSWER:  I am releasing the Angels to act on Turn 6.  Although I will play them, they will do as Alzem orders them to do.

  I WISH TO TAKE BACK A STATEMENT MADE TO FORRESTER.

  If the Angels head to Oerth, they will summon MORE Angels to protect Realmspace.  Up to 90,000 PL worth.


----------



## Forrester

I think what I am saying is that the Angels should remember that their responsibility is to Toril, not Oerth. 

And that taking the entire force of Angels to Oerth will bring nothing but trouble. 

Do what you will. Do me the small favor of letting me know precisely how undefended you will be leaving Toril this next turn, okay? (In email, please.)

EDIT--Based on Edena's post above, it seems as though the Angels will NOT be forgetting their responsibilities . . . 

Forrester


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*TO FORSAKEN ONE*

Mina turns, and speaks:

  Hail, Vaeregoth, Queen of the Swarm!

  The time has come for Oerthians and Krynnish to ally.
  A new hour is at hand.
  The Union of Worlds is formed.

  (note - Acererak has now joined the Union of Worlds.)

  The Union of Oerth, the Shade, Acererak and his Undead, and all the followers and Knights of the One God stand together, in the Union of the Worlds.

  We would invite the formians, to join us.
  We would invite the formians, with their incredible strength and ingenuity, to join with us.

  Together, with our united strength, we can overcome the Army of Darkness, overcome those who threaten, and bring order and peace to the world.


----------



## Spoof

*Re: ANSWERS*



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *.
> 
> If the Angels head to Oerth, they will summon MORE Angels to protect Realmspace.  Up to 90,000 PL worth. *




Umm Holy CRAP


----------



## Gurdjieff

*Mina*

Luna, missionary of the Emerald Order, believes she has been silent long enough. She stands up from her seat and steps forward, getting closer to Mina.

"The Emerald Order will never join in on your evil plans. The Emerald Order will not join in your attempt to take over Oerth. You may be strong and powerful and all, but the Good in our harts will not be corrupted this easily. We shall not give you our land, not now and not ever."

She calms down a bit, stepping back from the crowd. She awaits answer from Mina as she removes a bit of sweat from her forehead.


----------



## dagger

Edena can I have more information about the comment you made?  Where are they located? Why have the joined me?

"They have also received a boost in that all the nations of AnaKeris have joined Dagger (PL over 100.) "



To the Emerald Order:

Glad to see the EO has grown past even my own expectations. We welcome you in our lands anytime, and support you to the end.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Mina regards the emissary of the Emerald Order, and speaks:

  I never said anything about taking your lands.
  I do not want your lands.

  I am offering to you a chance to join the new confederation that is forming.
  A chance to stand with the One God, the God Emperor, the Lord Melkor, to accept them into your hearts.

  With faith and with courage, with strength and determination, we can build Oerth anew.
  Stronger, better, greater.

  The wisdom of Acererak shall be known to Oerth's great mages.
  The power of Shade shall be known to Oerth's seers.
  The noble heritage of the Aerdi shall be everyones.

  Oerth will stand, strong and invincible, under the rule of the Pantheon, and with faith they will strike down under foot all invaders.
  The Oerth's forests and it's fields will be restored.
  The Oerth shall achieve a grandeur in magic that staggers the Arcane Age.
  The Oerth will achieve superscience to rival the City of the Gods.

  ALL of this we will accomplish, for faith makes it ALL possible, and our faith in the One God is absolute.
  The faith of the people of Aerdi in the God Emperor is absolute.
  The faith of the Shade in the Lord Melkor is absolute.

  With faith as our shield, and with unity as our sword, we will cut away the rot and weakness that divides and paralyzes Oerth, renders it helpless and defenseless before it's enemies, and we will bring it into a new reality.

  The Emerald Order is invited to stand with us.
  The Emerald Order, was created to renew the Oerth.
  Stand with us, and help us renew Oerth, and make it greater and stronger than it has ever been before.

  Luna, join us. Join the winning side. Stand with the victors, and when we are victorious, the Emerald Order will make of Oerth a garden.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

(deleted)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

OOC:

  Dagger, AnaKeris is a large continent in Oerth's southern hemisphere.
  It is far to the southeast of the Flanaess, basically due south of the Isle of the Phoenix, which lies 2,500 miles east of the east coast of the Flanaess.

  It is a continent where a polynesian type people live, and it's demihumans are likewise different from those in the Flanaess.

  It's people are highly civilized, but aren't very warlike, except for the halflings - they are quite warlike.

  I have given the 5 nations of AnaKeris to you because you were the weakest Power in the Alliance of Oerth, and I wished you to have more of a say in the IR.
  More fun, thus.

  The people of AnaKeris share the same tenets as the Alliance of Oerth in many respects.
  They wish to be left in peace.
  They don't want marauders running all over their continent and them.
  They don't really want war.
  They are a friendly people, and have been friendly to those who were friendly to them.
  They, like most ordinary people, are just trying to make a living, and their lush tropical land helps - it is an unusually friendly place for the tropics, devoid of the horrors and dangers usually found in tropical settings.

  Of course, the continent of AnaKeris extends clear into the temperate zone, but nobody has explored those regions of AnaKeris yet (including me.)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Mina stands up, and with her elite Knights teleports to Veluna City, in the Kevellond League.

  She requests an audience with Archcleric Hazen, leader of the Kevellond League.
  If he is not available, she will speak with any of the leaders of the Alliance of Oerth who will come and speak with her.


----------



## dagger

Thank you for the information.

If there is any way I give them access to any technology I have for free.

I also want to start constuction a portal to ease transport back and forth between us. A portal big enough to transport maybe, 5pl of troops per day if neccassary. If that is possible.


----------



## Gurdjieff

Luna, dazzled by this appearance of Mina, crawls back a bit. She never expected such a response from this person. She looks around, regarding what Mina claims to be the winning side. Thinking deeply for a moment, she remembers what her leader and her Wise told her:
"Do not listen to the words evil spreads as evil tries to corrupt beauty with visual beauty. Remember what your heart tells you and remember what's best for Oerth."

Luna takes a deep breath, making eyecontact with Mina and she finds the courage to speak again. To make the same statement she made earlier. 

"The Emerald Order will not join. We shall keep Oerth the way it is, since the rebuilding of Oerth does not provide that Good will be able to take the upper hand in Oerth. There's no way to tell what your real intentions are, nor is it possible to hope for the best. The Emerald Order will NOT join this party of destruction. If Oerth is going to be renewed, we, The Emerald Order, will make sure Good will be the part that makes the renewal. We will not make a big mistake by listening to the words the Dark speaks, the lies that Evil give us. We reject your offer and I know the people for who I speak agree with me. The real good will come from the heart and not from force."

Speaking these words Luna gains believe in herself, in Oerth and in her orders. She believes her own words fully and does not show any intention of being persuaded by words nor by force.


_____

OOC: 
Edena, about my PC, what lvl is she supposed to be? 
At what powerlevel is the Emerald Order at this moment?

My Red Goo Rating will be 0.


----------



## Kalanyr

"Emerald Order representative, greetings to you. Heh, not joining them will do as much good as fighting them. I feel depressed every time we maninpulate things to get the slightest upperhand, something like that (points at Mina and the Shade) appears from outside our world to help them."

Kalanyr sends a sending to the Fleet of Darkness.

It stands in its full Glory, a 16 foor drow with feathered wings 32 feet in span surrounded by an aura of Golden Light,  awaiting their reaction.


----------



## The Forsaken One

The unseelie flies right up to Mina's face and looks at her... 

<<The Queen doesn't need your flattery, the Queen is here for clarification and true words. The Queen doesn't need your sweet talk and promises, the Queen wants you to tell her about yourself and explain why you are here... the version which you gave here is not of interest, any interest at all.>> 

<<The Queen wants to comprehend, the Queen wants to understand, the Queen senses truth, but she knows there is always more to the truth then it seems.>> 

<<We feel your power, but we do not fear it, for in power lies strenght, but in faith, there true power lies. We hear you speak words of wisdom, but you are much wiser and the Queen senses you know much wiser knowledge then you share with us. The Queen desires clarification. The Queen doesn't want a ally, the Queen wants to preserve her body, the Swarm.. the Hive for she is its mind, she alone.>>

<<You may approach the Queen, for she wants to hear what you have to say.. what you truly have to say if you want to awake any interest in her at all. You may sweet talk and promise much here and many may think it as truth and words of wisdom, the Queen most certainly does not. She will not be mislead by any fascade, like you appearance. Let's start with your true form, and who you truly are. >>

<<Approach the Queen and speak, speak wisdom and truth and she will listen.>>

And with those last words the Unseelie flies a few feet back and hovers at a 15 feet high glaring over all assembled here today.



Vaeregoth reaches deep and calls out...

<<Alzem, you requested for me... here I stand and you deny me?>>

<<If you wish to speak but not here, announce it to me and I shall come, for I know you are a being of trust and honor, a being tortured by eternal grief and sadness, caused by the hurt others cause eachother. I understand, I respect you greatly for you are following your path, you follow your belief, for in belief and faith lies strength. In Faith lies true power, you and Kalanyr and Acererak earned my respect, you stood there when destiny called, you climbed the wall and you stood there and faced the flood, some stood, others fell.. but you stood there. You dare to follow you faith and follow the path.>>

<<Tortured being, never shall you fall and always shall I trust a heavenly being, darkness I know, to great evil I am capable but the things that truly matter are a gift few dare to wield and follow. You are such a one, Kalanyr is such a one, Forrester is such a one, Acererak is such a one, Anabstercorian is such a one.>>

<<Come to me, or let me come to you, speak wisdom and truth to me and I shall listen.>>



Vaeregoth sends out a few other sendings.

<<Acererak... faith made you strong, you had many followers, you followed your path and you reached its end. You stood in the flood, you manned those walls, you stood and fell. And while you fell you held faith, and faith rescued you. 
You walk the path, you believe. You are to be well respected and well I do.>>

<<Kalanyr, redeemed one, follower of the true path, he who opened his eyes and saw a path, he who stood in the flood, manned the walls. He who stood, and when destruction fell upon him, he stood tall and faced destruction. Faith came to your aid. No.. you found faith.. you found destiny. You stand now on those walls of destiny, a dark tide is comming upon you. I bid you well for you are truly a being to be respected, for you follow your path where ever it may lead.>>

<<Forrester..... You have proven your might, you distrust me as you should, you are cunning, malicious, devious, caring ... and loving. You are a man of power.. you know where to go, faith you do not have, trust in yourself and your kind you have. Powerfull you are but if you were to find you true destiny.. if you were to find faith... I would tremble. Respect you I do, respect is what I bring you no matter how you may think of me. May destiny be kind to you, for rightchous it will.

<<Anabstercorian, here me! Squid they call you, a squid you may seem, you are more, you know you are more, you feel your power, you act lost without the staff, yo act lost, you have to power to be the chosen you are without. You have faith, more maybe then any other on this plane. Now these hard times are upon us I ask you, keep the respect you earned from me, stand in the flood, crush your enemies and stand on top of their battered bodies and feast on there remains.. why? because you can.. and because there destiny will lead you. Have faith my illithid, have faith for it is the one thing not to lose, even when all is lost and all is doomed. Faith will allow you reprieve even in the darkest of times, faith will strengthen you when you are defeated. Faith will fuel your pride when you conquer. Faith will always be strong.. and you follow your faith, you believe. I envy your faith, I respect you Chosen one, I respect you greatly for you are a chosen, and not for the least of reasons.>>

----------------------------------------


OOC: I'm awaiting with definate answers and decisions untill ALL have spoken to me that I deem necissary to hear.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*ANSWERS TO VENUS AND KALANYR*

Edena, about my PC, what lvl is she supposed to be?

  ANSWER:  She may be up to 200th level.

  At what powerlevel is the Emerald Order at this moment? 

  ANSWER:  Around 320 PL.

  - - -

  Kalanyr, they jeer at it, laugh at it, then utter dire statements about their intentions towards all the drow of Oerth.
  Then they use their magic to blow the image to smithereens.


----------



## Forrester

*Faith? No thank you.*

Say what you will, Queen, about the sweet miracle of unquestioning faith, I consider a capacity for it terrifying and absolutely vile.

Your god, Mina's One True God, the God-Emperor, Melkor, Anabstercorian and his Ilsesine . . . I tire of them all. 

In each case, your Great Diety is either a crutch, or a bludgeon. We do not want them, we do not need them, and I implore the inhabitants of Oerth to turn away from them. 

They will bring you only misery. 

Forrester

(PS Yes, I stole the quote from Vonnegut. It was just too apropos to let go.)


----------



## Spoof

Alzem’s Image appears before the great Queen.

Hello my Queen, I am sorry for my belated response, I have….. been occupied.  I had requested you to try and enlist your aid in removing this threat_ (at this he nods his head at Mina)_ from the world of Oreth.  But now that is not necessary, I will no longer try to fight for the people of this world at this time.  While your belief in me may not have wavered, enough peoples have, those that I called friend and ally.  Now I must wonder, were they right, have I become nothing more than what I seek to stop?  So I will travel for awhile to learn what I need to learn and pray that the mortals of this world, and even your children will not fall before Mina, and her desire for world slavery.  

Thank you Queen, but no longer will I try to sway the decisions of the people of this world, you will have to decide what to do on your own.  May your mind never go quiet, and your children grow to perfection.

Dagger if you want I will create a portal to your new lands that only you can activate, or those you allow to.  If you want me to do this I will, just let me know.


----------



## The Forsaken One

<<Forrester, faith you may denounce, but respect whom you are I do regardless of how you see me or what you think of faith. For even you believe, and even you trust in something. You have faith in yourself, and in the millions of men and women who follow you. You lead them and inspire them, that what impresses me. Maybe wel shall battle on day, maybe we shan't ever meet in person, time will tell.....
But if we see battle, fear you I shall! For you command great respect, respect of all who live, forrester, man of Toril.>>


----------



## zouron

Letter for Acererak.


[COLOR=333333]

Beyond Mist, Beyond Time.
Oblivion is, Forever shall it rest.

Damnation shall be given.
Life shall grow.
Cries in the night heard.
The Travel shall begin.

Power of never, Light shall blind.
Dust will fall, Dust shall return.

Void is forever.
Darkness light shall be.
the moon sun become.
One shall rule.

Prison unbroken falls, Magic shall void be.
Flesh to bone, Bone to flesh.

The book shall end.

ooc: so how many read it 
[/COLOR]


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Then it shall be thus!*

Anabstercorian points to the now fading afterimage of the magical sending, as if to indicate the destruction that was just wrought.
<< That is what we will do!  We will cleanse Oerth, we will cleanse it indeed.  We will reduce its past to chaff and ashes, turns its present in to a madness undescribable, and remake its future in to something glorious and amazing, and ours. >>
<< I will lead your army.  We will remake the world in our image.  We will shatter Oerth beyond recognition. >>

<< I promise you this!  One hundred years hence, there will be no elves on all of Oerth!  There will be nothing but the drow and the Illithid!  Over time, as the drow learn the wisdom of my path, there will only be the Illithid, but the Drow will not miss their past, and Lloth will grow stronger, and never be forgotten.  The Queen of the Demonweb Pits will exist forever alongside Ilsensine, my brethren and my allies!  It will be difficult, it will be strenuous, and it will require great skill and wit, but we will crush Oerth - We will crush it utterly.  And we'll have a damn good time doing it! >>

He raises his staff, nothing but wood, and ululates loudly.  The other warriors of the Illithid and Drow raise their weapons and scream with him, a sound like hundreds of innocents being murdered...

==========================

*Edena,* did I win their acceptance yet?


----------



## Kalanyr

Kalanyr appears hovering before the fleet warded in Prismatic Armour. He speaks with thunder in his voice, and the Aura of Light flairs around him

"Drow of the worlds beyond, I greet thee. Before you denounce me fools and sycophants of a stupid Queen of misery and slaughter, see what I have done for those who follow me."

Images of the ower of the Drow, The magic they wield,the improvements to their life. The defeat of Demogorgon,Tharzidun and the Shade themselves.

" Witness, the strength the peace and the happiness, the security and freedom I bring. Do you truly thing the Queen of Sacrifices offers more than this?"


----------



## The Forsaken One

*Spoof.*

<<So be it solar. But where your final ways shall lead... time will tell.. time will tell... But I know we shall meet again! Until then valiant warrior fo the light, let faith never waver from your side.>>


----------



## Anabstercorian

Anabstercorian's eyes GLARE and he stares at Kalanyr.  "My first order is to DESTROY HIM, A TRAITOR TO HIS PEOPLE!"  He manifests a twice-Twinned Concussion against Kalanyr.

EDIT:  My red goo rating remains at 5.  In addition, one of my commanders, Grenlnius (gren-LIN-ee-oos), an Illithid Ftr12, will have a personal lifestyle of Red Goo Rating 7.  His furniture will be made out of Bloodsteel, all of his field gear (Bloodsteel Platemail+3, Large Bloodsteel Shield+3, Bloodsteel weaponry), and he will ride in to battle on a Bloodsteel armored Red Dragon.  Hell, if he used eating utensils those'd be made out of Bloodsteel too.


----------



## Kalanyr

"Poor Illithid, you truly think I would come here without defenses? Not as smart as you look then. I hope the Reflected Blast doesn't hurt to much."




Alzem- " I have not forsaken you nor abandoned you, why must everyone misunderstand me? I do not think you have fallen, I think you have made mistakes all beings are entitle to mistakes."


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Mina regards Vaeregoth (disregard my post above), and Luna, and the others.
  She speaks:

  I am what I seem.
  I am not an Avatar of the One God.
  The miracles I can perform are due to my faith.
  The omniscience I possess, is due to my faith.
  The power I wield, is due to my faith.

  I am a reasonably proficient warrior, trained by the Knights of Neraka.

  Now ...

  I bring the faith of the One God to Oerth.

  Those who would have faith in the One God, will find happiness, peace, fulfillment, and power, as I have found.
  However, faith is something that is given.
  The people of Oerth, must give their faith to the One God to gain the peace and strength I speak of.

  On Krynn, this peace and strength has come to many lands and many peoples.
  With this strength, we have thrown back the Dragon Overlords, our enemies, and soon we will crush them, and be free of them forever.

  On this world, the One God is working with the God Emperor and the Lord Melkor.
  A new Pantheon is born.
  A Pantheon whose people are true.
  A Pantheon that stands on faith.

  The Knights of Neraka are faithful to the One God.
  The Shade are faithful to Lord Melkor.
  The Aerdi are faithful to the God Emperor.
  The Undead are faithful to Acererak.

  With faith as our guide, we are united, and we are strong.
  Faith is our shield.
  Unity is our sword.

  We offer to the divided peoples of Oerth, helpless and weak before the onslaught of the Army of Darkness, a chance to join us.
  Under our protection, we will fight to protect you.
  Our blood will flow, that you may live.
  Our lives will be spent, that your lands may be preserved.

  However, we will not do this without something being given back.
  We expect those we help to abandon the deities who would not help them, and to embrace the Pantheon.
  We expect you to embrace the One God, the God Emperor, the Lord Melkor.
  We expect your faith and obedience to them.

  Thus, your people will merge with our people.
  Your strength, will combine with our strength.
  Your culture, will combine with our culture.
  A new civilization and a new culture, will emerge out of all who join.
  It will be stronger, greater, and loftier than any that has gone before, for it will be built on faith, and faith makes anything possible.

  If you refuse ... if you choose to turn your backs on the One God, then the One God will turn away from you.
  You will receive no aid from the One God against the Army of Darkness.
  The One God will not help you save your lands.
  The One God will not help you save your people.
  And I do not believe any of the Pantheon will help you, if you choose to turn your back on them.

  You call this freedom.
  You are living in an illusion;  you are not free.
  Your illusion, will kill you, for the Army of Darkness is not halted by illusion.

  The One God is real.
  The One God will put a real sword in your hand.
  The One God will put a real shield at your side.

  I will personally lead my army of Knights against the Army of Darkness to defend you.
  But you must submit to the One God first, and that submission must be genuine, absolute, and permanent.

  You recriminate that I do not give help freely.
  The One God does not give help to those who do not submit, and do not have faith, in the One God.

  If you do not choose to submit to the One God, you are free to die under the swords of the Army of Darkness.

  They will most certainly attack you before they attack us.
  They will attack weak, divided people, as you are, before they will attack a strong unified people, as we are.
  Once you are destroyed, they will attack us.
  We will destroy them, for we have the One God, the God Emperor, and the Lord Melkor, and with our faith we cannot be defeated.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Overruled.
  You may not fight during the Interlude.

  In any case the Army of Darkness blasted Kalanyr's image out of existence before it said much.

  They are STILL waiting, Anabstercorian, for your reply to their statement.

  You have the chance to lead this force, 4000 PL strong.

  But ...

  You MUST attack Oerth, on Turn 6, if you accept the Army of Darkness as your Power.
  This attack MUST be with your entire PL.


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Do'h!*

Anabstercorian coughs a bit, reeling from the reflected blast. << Deja vu...  Whatever.  *Kill him!* >>  He sends a thrice-Twinned Dimensional Anchor spell at Kalanyr to keep him from zipping off, if he can.


----------



## Kalanyr

"Vaerogoth, scion of the Hive Queen, I hear you. I thank you for your respect. While you may not follow a Path I find tasteful. Your help and friendship mean that I owe you much. I will repay my debt fear not"


----------



## Kalanyr

Edena- That wasn't an image, that was Kalanyr, If they can so casually blast him away, then I think we have a problem.

"Anabstericon, must you do this? I am not here to rain destruction on you no matter how you seem to aim for it."


----------



## Spoof

Edena Alzem asks the Angels what they wish.  
Do they wish to continue under the Mandate or do they want to be free, to do as they wish.  To do what is right without the fear of unknown folly.


Lady Samantha of Hope Isle sends her image before the assembled leaders of Oreth.  She is a woman of middle years dressed in a white robe tied with a golden sash around her waist.  While she is fair of face there is nothing striking about her appearance, except for the black streak in her blond hair.

 Our Lord has left me and the governing council in charge of our forces here on Oreth; with the instructions we are not to become involved in the coming war.  We were given orders to offer sanctuary to those we deem worth and to protect ourselves to the best of our abilities, and those abilities are fair in power.  Alzem will be informed of all developments that occur here.  As for Mina we have been given orders that if she enters our Isle we are to capture her, and if that is not possible then to end her life.  I would like to thank everyone here for their time and the best of luck in the coming troubles.


For Edena Only:
[color=222222]
Samantha’s is a PL 1 character

Levels Cleric (St. Cuthbert) 20
Epic 3
Divine disciple 6

The only Really power item she has are the Tears of Alzem.  
This will allow her to summon Alzem under any circumstance to her side.  But they may only be used once.
[/color]


----------



## The Forsaken One

*Edena.*

On the big map, there is Dragons island right in the middle. is it controlled by anyone? Is there anything worth mensioning on it?

If it's not controlled by anyone I'm claiming it, even if it has 0 PL.


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Welcome to my world, Kal*

I've gotten MY ass kicked - Now you can learn what it's like.


----------



## The Forsaken One

I can recall a **NO FIGHTING** sigh put up here somewhere by edena.. so plz resect that and get out of there with PC's or freeze it there untill we start at april 1st.


----------



## Anabstercorian

*OOC*

I vote we freeze it.  Kalanyr, how about you?


----------



## Kalanyr

Getting MY ass kicked isn't objectionable. I never had any intention of winning this IR.

Watching my entire side of the battle get stomped is.


----------



## Spoof

Anabstercorian hears a message in his head from Alzem.

<< Anabstercorian he is not the one you want.  Do not fight this battle at this time, soon you will have all the battle that you desire.  I know you.  What would be better, to destroy him now with your full army at your back, or after you have destroyed all he holds dear, taking his loved ones for your own?>>

<<Let him go for now, if nothing else then as a favor to me>>


----------



## Kalanyr

You actually think I would be standing in front of 4015 PL if this wasn't an interlude? If the Bad Guys can abuse interludes like crazy, I can feel free to do the same. (Even if not on half the scale)

Kalanyr won't be there when Turn 6 begins.


----------



## Spoof

Kalanyr - Nod I agree, nothing should happen to you diring an interlude, the message was strictly RP


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Ok, I repeat myself - no fighting during the Interlude.

  If it was the real Kalanyr, he is forced to flee for his life.

  Since Anabstercorian is not responding, the chance is over.  A golden opportunity (or a deathtrap, depending on which way you look at it) thrown.
  The Army of Darkness dismisses Anabstercorian, pays him no further heed, and goes about their preparations under their own leadership.

  Your formians cannot get to the Dragon Isles, Forsaken One.
  There are no paths through the Underdark to those Isles.

  Concerning the Angels ... Alzem, that is a difficult call, and I need time to consider it.
  For the Angels, dropping a Mandate from the Seventh Heaven - even with Alzem's permission - is an INCREDIBLY SERIOUS thing, not something done casually or without consideration.

  (The Moderator must go offline for a long time.  The time for sleep has come.)


----------



## The Forsaken One

Who said I was using formians 

I'm planning to use it as a staging area for my Spelljamming forces, so I'm moving them there  So yes I can get there 

What do I find?


Sweet dreams Michael, I'm going off in 15 min myself, will check in 1 more time withing 15 min. After that I'll be back in 8 hours.


----------



## Kalanyr

"Hmmph, that was unpredictable of them. Hey Skote feel like lending them the kitchen sink? So they can throw that at us too."


----------



## Spoof

Edena:

we are playing DND this weekend so I will ask them if anyone wants to play the Confederation of Krynn.  And I will let you know Sunday, along with my revised Template then.


----------



## The Forsaken One

It's been a good day for the IR 

I'm sending my template hopefully tomorrow.. need to hear from to many people who also have to agree on something .. **SIGH** democrates...........


Btw Edena I'm planning something for 3 turns now for when I get 10th.. hopefully on turn 7 (is there's a world left, probably not). Hahaha now that's gonna blow some minds  And in anticipation of that stunt I'm gonna do some special actions.. they will be included in my Template (saves me a mail  ).

I spent to much time today at school planning and thinking about what I can do with 10th and even without that would be original and cool hehe. You'll read it soon enough 

btw the question about the happy souls had a reason ^___________________________^


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Re: Then it shall be thus!*



			
				Anabstercorian said:
			
		

> *Anabstercorian points to the now fading afterimage of the magical sending, as if to indicate the destruction that was just wrought.
> << That is what we will do!  We will cleanse Oerth, we will cleanse it indeed.  We will reduce its past to chaff and ashes, turns its present in to a madness undescribable, and remake its future in to something glorious and amazing, and ours. >>
> << I will lead your army.  We will remake the world in our image.  We will shatter Oerth beyond recognition. >>
> 
> << I promise you this!  One hundred years hence, there will be no elves on all of Oerth!  There will be nothing but the drow and the Illithid!  Over time, as the drow learn the wisdom of my path, there will only be the Illithid, but the Drow will not miss their past, and Lloth will grow stronger, and never be forgotten.  The Queen of the Demonweb Pits will exist forever alongside Ilsensine, my brethren and my allies!  It will be difficult, it will be strenuous, and it will require great skill and wit, but we will crush Oerth - We will crush it utterly.  And we'll have a damn good time doing it! >>
> 
> He raises his staff, nothing but wood, and ululates loudly.  The other warriors of the Illithid and Drow raise their weapons and scream with him, a sound like hundreds of innocents being murdered...
> 
> ==========================
> 
> Edena, did I win their acceptance yet? *




What the hell do you MEAN, no response?!?

EDIT: Sorry for being belligerent - I have no problem with plans going awry, but having a post that large completely missed irks me to no end.


----------



## Anabstercorian

*double post*

double post


----------



## Anabstercorian

*triple post*

triple post


----------



## Maudlin

Acererak regards the boy Zouron sent to deliver his note.

"Tell your master that I design for myself to turn the very last page, and who knows, in strange aeons even death may die."


----------



## GnomeWorks

Could someone please post a summarized update?  I asked for one earlier, but that was before this thread, IIRC.  Another one would be nice.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

_Phibrizzo turns to Mina, "I thought it was obvious,"  Phibrizzo gives a smile, "The League of Warlords will join the Alliance of Worlds, I'm sure Mr. Sanctus will agree to it as well."_


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Continuing a proud tradition*

My best attempt at an update

Mina, an interloper from the world of Krynn, is offering to help protect Oerth from the incoming Fleet of Darkness, which is composed of vast amounts of spelljamming Illithid and Drow.

An alliance of sorts is formed between (To the best of my knowledge) Mina, Malachi, Melkor, and Phibrizzo.  Everyone else thinks more outsiders = bad and wants to get rid of her, including me.

I skip town and head out to meet the Fleet of Darkness.  I THINK I've managed to earn their respect and command of them, but the jury is out on that one - Edena missed some of my posts.


----------



## GnomeWorks

Thanks again, Anab.


----------



## William Ronald

Hazen stands in the new headquarters for the Kevellond League in Veluna City.

"I see that Mina will arrive soon.  I shall speak with her."

"I have recently become aware of what has transpired on Krynn.  I will speak with her, but she will likely not like what I have to say."


"She may hate me for what I have to say.  However, I stand for Oerth and its peoples.  And its traditional cultures and faiths.  People have a right to believe or not believe as they chose.  I respect Alzem's right to act on behalf of Oerth's peoples as he sees fit.  I respect Forrester's right to follow or not follow any divinity.  I believe that all choices must be made out of free will."


----------



## William Ronald

SECRET POST TO EDENA

My forces will try to disrupt all efforts by the Black Brotherhood to help the red goo achieve sentience.  Also, we are trying to use healing spells to free as many souls from the Red Goo and Red Steel as possible.  (I stated this previously.)  I also contact the Emerald Enclave (Venus), Dagger, Gnomeworks, Alzem and Kalanyr and ask for their assistance.  I ask Skotenos and Alyx to keep a watch on the Black Brotherhood's activities.  


Also, I will ask those powers with spelljammers to ready them for a force to protect Oerth from the Fleet of Evil.

Also, Hazen will try to determine if he can use a certain item to free spirits chained to anothers will or the Red Goo.

Members of the Kevellond League begin to research the mindset opposite of the Black Brotherhood and try to begin a transformation into some form to oppose the Red Goo.  (Antibodies as it were.)  Possibly limitless love and self sacrifice can achieve an ascended form.

I try to added the celestial templates to all my monsters.  I build tanks and the equivalent of flame throwers that can fire holy water. (As well as flame thrower tanks.)

I have also tried to enhance my rust monsters by giving them sentience, phasing abilities, and the celestial and half-celestial templates.

I also try to find some way to speed the reproductive and growth process of my monsters.  Maybe raise them in an altered area of time. Also, increase their nutrition.


----------



## Creamsteak

OOC- Just got back, Sollir check your email...

IC- Mina read the book, I will ally with her... Now about the Dark Emporer and Kas...


----------



## zouron

**The Eternal Order Delegation looks at Acererak carefully, one or two of them even shivering slightly in fear, but seems to lack understanding for waht Acererak means. They all stay silent in fear of enraging the powerful Acererak.**


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Posted by Anabstercorian

  Then it shall be thus! 

  Anabstercorian points to the now fading afterimage of the magical sending, as if to indicate the destruction that was just wrought. 

  << That is what we will do! We will cleanse Oerth, we will cleanse it indeed. We will reduce its past to chaff and ashes, turns its present in to a madness undescribable, and remake its future in to something glorious and amazing, and ours. >> 
<< I will lead your army. We will remake the world in our image. We will shatter Oerth beyond recognition. >> 
  << I promise you this! One hundred years hence, there will be no elves on all of Oerth! There will be nothing but the drow and the Illithid! Over time, as the drow learn the wisdom of my path, there will only be the Illithid, but the Drow will not miss their past, and Lloth will grow stronger, and never be forgotten. The Queen of the Demonweb Pits will exist forever alongside Ilsensine, my brethren and my allies! It will be difficult, it will be strenuous, and it will require great skill and wit, but we will crush Oerth - We will crush it utterly. And we'll have a damn good time doing it! >> 
  He raises his staff, nothing but wood, and ululates loudly. The other warriors of the Illithid and Drow raise their weapons and scream with him, a sound like hundreds of innocents being murdered... 

  - - -

  So be it.
  An enormous cheer, a roar that would rival a jet fighter at full throttle, erupts from the countless millions in the Army of Darkness.
  The symbols of Ilsensine and Lolth are brandished, and a million swords are swept from scabbards.

  FOR ANABSTERCORIAN
  FOR LOLTH.
  FOR ILSENSINE.
  DEATH TO THE OERTHIANS!!!

  And now you, Anabstercorian, are their leader.
  The Army of Darkness has a player, and that player is Anabstercorian.
  4,000 PL strong is the Army of Darkness.

  - - -

  The Angels gather, and speak to Alzem

  'We have decided ...'
  'We have chosen ...'
  'The end does not justify the means ...'
  'To consort with Malys the Red Marauder we will not do ...'
  'To ally with the Dragon Overlords we will not do ...'
  'Malys has killed tens of thousands of innocents ...'
  'Khellendrous metamorphoses innocents into hideous monsters ...'
  'Darkness is in the hearts of the Dragon Overlords, and you ally with them ...'

  'We shall protect Hope Isle, Toril'
  'We shall protect Hope Isle, Oerth'
  'We shall protect Realmspace from the Elder Ones'
  'We shall protect Realmspace from the Red Death'

  Then a single Angel speaks softly:

  'We will aid the innocent of Oerth, should they call to us.
  Those who schemed, those who plotted, who brought ill knowingly on themselves and others, on those who are bent on conquest and murder, we will not help'
  'We will help the innocent.'
  'Their hearts will call to us, and we will come.'

  In other words, the Angels will not help, unless their help is actually requested in a Post to this board.
  Then, whether they will help depends on who is requesting their help, and why.

  The Angels are no longer under Alzem's control - he has released them.
  Although this was excellent roleplaying on Alzem's part, it is very unfortunate for some of you in the IR - it just took 4,000 PL in Angelic strength away from you that you could not afford to lose right now.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*TO GNOMEWORKS AND ALL OTHERS - PLEASE READ*

STRATEGIC UPDATE ON THE IR SITUATION

  Here is the general strategic situation: 

  The Union of Oerth (PL 1,750) has allied with Mina and the Knights of Neraka (PL 1,000). 
  Mina has talked the Shade (PL see the Lists) into joining this confederation. 

  This confederation named itself the Union of the Worlds. 

  Then, Mina talked Acererak into standing with her as an ally within the Union of Worlds.

  Mina has been talking with Hellmaster Phibrizzo, trying to enlist his aid.

  Thus, Mr. Draco, Serpenteye, Melkor, and Maudlin are all, in effect, allied, and they have a 1,000 PL force led by Mina on their side, and they may have Sollir also.

  - - -

  Alzem is an ardent enemy of Mina, and has gone to Krynn and assembled an army out of all her enemies there, and brought them here. 
  These include the evil Dragon Overlords of Krynn, and the good Knights of Solamnia and Knights of Steel. 
  Alzem is also prepared to loose the Angels if the need arises upon the Union of the Worlds. 
  Alzem now has a PL of around 1,000, but the Angels who aid him have a PL of 4,000. 

  UPDATE:

  Alzem has just released the Angels from his Mandate.
  They will no longer go to war at his command.
  This just effectively stripped Oerth of a 4,000 PL army of Angels that otherwise would have done as Alzem told them to.
  The Angels may still help, but their help must be asked, and the right person must do the asking.

  It is not clear to the Moderator if Alzem is going to maintain his army from Krynn, and fight to defend Oerth.
  I am not sure what Alzem is going to do.

  - - -

  Forrester, protected by the Torilian Border Guard (PL 10,000) is sitting back and watching. 
  If Forrester is doing anything else, nobody knows about it.

  - - -

                                  An enormous army of illithid and drow (PL 4,000) is preparing to invade Oerth and destroy it, basically. 
  They are being called the Army of Darkness. 

  Anabstercorian has just been made their leader.
  Conditionally.
  He MUST invade Oerth with this army on Turn 6, and he MUST attack with all 4,000 PL.
  Of course, WHO gets attacked, is up to Anabstercorian - it could be you, GnomeWorks, or it could be Mina.

  A large army of Shade is assembling in the Plane of Shadow (PL 500.)
  They have denounced and disowned Melkor, and they have sworn to destroy their own Shade brethren on Oerth for allying with the humans in the Union of the Worlds. 
  This army of Shade will not work with the Army of Darkness. 
  The two evil forces consider each other enemies, and will attack each other on sight. 

  - - -

  The Alliance of Oerth has received a big boost in the form of secret enclaves of the Emerald Order showing up all over Oerth (PL 300.) 
  They have also received a boost in that all the nations of AnaKeris have joined Dagger (PL over 100.) 
  Also, of course, the enormous army that Alzem has brought from Krynn (PL 700) is welcome news, although the evil Dragon Overlords despise the people of Oerth.

  - - -

  As far as the Moderator knows, Zouron and his Eternal Order are basically neutral.
  They have sent friendly emissaries to the Union of the Worlds, to the Alliance of Oerth, and have stated their intention to not get involved in any war.
  They have declared independence from the Eternal Empire of Realmspace, which is in civil war right now.
  They are, in effect, an army that became stranded, and so have reverted to colonists.


----------



## Kalanyr

Edena

I send a call out for all good forces across as far as I can reach to aid us in the face of what Evil has come to Oerth.

I make a third call to any drow across the multiverse who have thrown off the chains of Lolth.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Ok, Kalanyr.  
  William is also doing this.

  I am currently consider what is going to answer, and possibly come to help.

  (must go offline again.)


----------



## Serpenteye

*recruiting*

The God-Emperor of the Union of Worlds travels secretly, first to the Astral Plane and then to Limbo, to enlist the aid of the Githyanki and the Githzerai in the battle against the Illithid. He delivers the same speach (with minor variations) to the Lich Queen and the rulers of the 'zerai, (after requesting an audience) in perfect pronounciation of their native languages, in the noble accent (if applicable):


"The Illithid," he sneers with true hatred "have gathered their armies. From all over the Multiverse they have assembled a fleet to scour the planes from all independent lifeforms, to enslave and corrupt all life into twisted semblances of themselves. Into your sacred flesh they intend to implant their filthy spawn and turn you, and everything else, into perverse half-breeds of illithids. They intend to restore their ancient Penumbra, that you so valiantly destroyed, and undo everything you have created. They are Illithid, that alone explains what they intend."
 He pauses to allow them to express their hatred of that monstrous plague that is the Illithid species.
"The Illithid are powerful but they are also vulnerable. The world of Oerth is not weak, but it is but one world against the united armies of all the Illithids in the Multiverse and if it stands alone against them it will fall. For every world the Illithid conquer they will become strengthened, for every minute that you wait it will become that much harder to defeat them. They gather now near Oerth, tomorrow it might be your walls they assault. But they are vulnerable.
 I advise you, great (Queen/Leader) to seice this oppertunity. Join the armies of Oerth. Join the Union of the Worlds, and wipe the Illithid vermin out! Crush the brain sucking scuid, eradicate them for all future! Take your revenge for your eons of slavery. Finish what you started millennia ago and break them! Enslave them! Humiliate them! Torture them until the end of time! Join me!"
 (He adapts the way he says this in to the way that is considered proper in their culture when talking about illithid. He has no intention to insult his listeners, but he is as passionate as he can be without being "uncivilized".)

(The God-Emperor is extremely charismatic and the Gith' really hate Illithids.)


----------

